# Adoption et Protection animale > Les Adoptés et Sortis d'affaire ! >  SEM 38: SOS! 32 chats dt mamans, aveugle, BB, AVT JEU 20-VEN 21/09! (IDF)

## SOSchatsNAC

Informations sur l'animal


*Type:* Chat de Maison
						
						






Situation actuelle


*Cet animal :* 
								
									est handicapé blessé et/ou malade, 
								
								
								
								
							
							




  ::  *DIFFUSION AUTORISÉE UNIQUEMENT AUPRÈS DE CONTACTS FIABLES, SUR SITES DE PROTECTION ANIMALE,* *&** INTERDITE SUR FACEBOOK, TWITTER OU SITES GRATUITS!*  :: 
_(merci d'indiquer cette mention - et de fait, celle-ci aussi - à chaque mise à jour sur les prochaines pages)
_

Voici la liste des chats à réserver cette semaine.

Encore une fois, la fourrière est une conséquence, et non une cause!

Nous faisons tous ce que nous pouvons, eux aussi.... Et avant cela, les causes, diverses, gens qui ne stérilisent pas, mémé qui meurt et paf on vire le chat, des gens qui trouvent rigolo de nourrir une jolie minette.... Jusqu'au jour où elle a fait une, puis 2, puis 3 portées.... Etc, etc... Les cadeaux de Noël, les départs en vacances, la fameuse "allergie", ou "le BB", et j'en passe!

Autant d'excuses qui font que les animaux croisent parfois des êtres indignes.... Les assocs sont souvent pleines, et alors on appelle la fourrière, qui a certes, comme nous, son réseau, sa fondation, mais qui n'a pas de murs extensibles, comme partout...

Alors voilà... Essayons encore un petit effort, l'été passe doucement, on peut y arriver..... 

Notez bien les dates, le véto passe à ce moment là, après, si vous voulez réserver et que vous dépassez la date, le chat ne sera pas identifié, et ne pourra pas sortir, et nous avons tout à organiser derrière, alors essayons de faire vite MAIS bien!!! 




*ENDROIT A : RÉSERVATIONS A FAIRE POUR JEUDI 20/09 MATIN !*


*CEUX DE LA QUINZAINE :*


1a) femelle 2-3 ans, noire et blanche (maman)
Va a 2 bébés, pas en forme
 ::  URGENCE! Coryza, elle a juste encore un petit à elle, et un de 2-3 mois!  :: 
Sortants de suite
=> Réservés par Mistigrette


*CEUX DE LA SEMAINE PASSÉE :
*
2a) Mâle, 2 ans, brun tabby, sociable
 ::  URGENT! Diarrhées  :: 
=> Réservés 

*3a) Femelle, 3 mois, blanche tabby et brune, sociable
*_4a) Femelle, 3 mois, brun tabby blanche, sociable_*
5a) Femelle, 3 mois, noire, sociable*
** *URGENT! Coryza! La 3a est sous perf!* **
Sont ensemble, même si 5 pas de la même portée

=> Réservés 

*LES NOUVEAUX:

*_
6a) Mâle, âge?, couleur?, très sociable 
 URGENT! Arrivé avec une plaie à la joue pleine d'asticots! Soignée désormais, à sortir en urgence: plaie ouverte  
_
=> Décédé*

7a) femelle age? brun tabby et blanche un peu craintive
*sortante le 18/9

*8a) femelle age? brun tabby un peu craintive
* :: * URGENT! Ulcère à l'oeil droit*  :: 
sortante le 21/9

*9a) male 2 mois noir et blanc sociable
10a) male 2 mois noir sociable
sont ensemble
*sortants de suite

*11a) male age ? brun tabby un peu craintif
*sortant de suite

*12a) femelle age? brun tabby un peu craintive avec ses 4 bébés:
13a) femelle 1 mois brun tabby
14a) male 1 mois noir
15a) femelle 1 mois noire
sont ensemble
*sortants le 20/9

*16a) femelle 3 ans comportement? gris tabby
* :: * URGENT! Aveugle*  :: 
sortante de suite

*17a) male age? roux un peu craintif
*sortant le 21/9

*18a) male age? noir un peu craintif
*sortant de suite

*19a) male age? noir et blanc poils mi longs un peu craintif
*sortant de suite

*20a) male 4 mois noir et blanc un peu craintif
*sortant le 20/9

*21a) male 4 mois brun tabby et blanc un peu craintif
*sortant de suite

*22a) male age? gris tabby et blanc
*sortant de suite

*23a) femelle 4 mois tortie tabby grise sociable
* ::  *URGENT! Gros coryza*  :: 
sortante le 22/9

*24a) male 10 ans brun tabby et blanc un peu craintif, FIV+*
sortant de suite
_
_*25a) male age? noir poils demi longs un peu craintif
*sortant de suite

*26a) femelle age? brun tabby un peu craintive
*sortante de suite

*27a) femelle 1 an noire et blanche maman un peu craintive, mais normal, défend ses bébés
28a) male 1 mois gris tabby et blanc
29a) male 1 mois noir et blanc
30a) male 1 mois et blanc
sont ensemble
*sortants le 19/9

*31a) femelle 1 an brun tabby un peu craintive
*sortante de suite

*32a) femelle 2 ans brun tabby et blanche un peu craintive
*sortante de suite

*
*********************


*ENDROIT B : RÉSERVATIONS A FAIRE LE PLUS RAPIDEMENT POSSIBLE !*


*CEUX DE LA SEMAINE PASSÉE :*

1b) Femelle, jeune adulte, blanc brun tabby, très sociable
Sortante le 14/09
=> Réservé par la Chatounnerie 

2b) Mâle, 2 ans, blanc brun tabby, très sociable
 ::  Coryza et un peu constipé  :: 
Sortant de suite
=> Réservé par Etho-logis


*LES NOUVEAUX*

*3b ) Mâle 4 mois colour point tabby très sociable*
*CORYZA
*Sortant de suite !
*
4b ) Femelle 1 mois tricolore gris timidou
5b ) Femelle 1 mis tricolore timidou*
*Sont ensembles*
*CORYZA + TRES JEUNES*
Sortantes de suite
*
6b ) Mâle 5 ans blanc brun tabby très sociable*
*CORYZA*
Sortant de suite 

*7b ) Mâle 4 ans noir très sociable*
*CORYZA*
Sortant le 20/09

*8b ) Femelle 3 mois crème tabby timidou*
*CECITE OEIL DROIT ET EN CORYZA*
*9b ) Femelle 3 mois roux point sociable*
*CORYZA*
*Sont ensemble*
Sortantes de suite
*
10b ) Femelle 3 mois brun gris tabby très sociable*
*CORYZA*
Sortante de suite 
*
11b ) Mâle 11 mois noir sociable*
*CORYZA*
Sortant de suite

*12b ) Mâle 6 mois bleu et blanc poils mi long très sociable*
Sortant le 21/09

*13b ) Mâle 2 mois seal point timide
14b ) Mâle 2 mois gris tabby timide*
*Sont ensemble*
Sortant de suite
*
15b ) Mâle adulte âge ? brun tabby poils mi long un peu craintif*
Sortant de suite 

*16b ) Mâle 3 mois blanc brun tabby timidou
17b ) Femelle 3 mois brun tabby et blanc timidou
CORYZA TOUS LES 2*
*Sont ensemble*
Sortants de suite



*


***************************


CONDITIONS DE SORTIE :

- FA SOUS ASSOC OU REFUGE (statuts à fournir + déclaration en préfecture)
- TESTES FIV ET FELV (sauf chatons en bas âge et mamans), PRIMO-VACCINES, IDENTIFIES, SANS FRAIS
- AUCUNE ADOPTION DIRECTE POSSIBLE (devra passer par système de FA sous assoc au départ)
- les chats ne sont pas stérilisés, ils le sont seulement si l'ex-propriétaire l'a fait faire

- CO-VOIT OK, du moment que l'on reste dans le domaine du "réalisable", càd sortis avant ce WE
- FA temporaires, oui, mais précisez le délai et vos coordonnées (utiles dans le seul cas où nous sommes en attente de solution "ferme")

- Si FA, pièce de quarantaine à prévoir, et chats de la famille déjà vaccinés à jour (principe de précaution, tout simplement)
- PAS DE TESTS CHIENS POSSIBLES
- PAS DE PHOTOS POSSIBLES

****************

 CONTACT : soschatsnac2012@gmail.com 
(ce mail est valable pour tout contact, que ce soit les statuts, les formulaires FA, etc.)


*

----------


## SOSchatsNAC

*FA, ASSOCIATIONS, REFUGES, CO-VOITUREURS, N'ATTENDEZ PAS SI VOUS POUVEZ AIDER!

*************

Pour les gens qui ne savent pas encore concrètement ce qu'est être "FA" (=Famille d'accueil) voici un lien:

HELP! FA courte et longue durée recherchées en IDF & au-delà! [topic permanent]

Parfois, il suffit de faire se croiser la bonne FA avec la bonne assoc!

En gros, le principe des SOS que nous sommes amenés à gérer: 

1) liste postée sur Rescue le mardi pour les SOS fourrière de RP
2) nous recherchons des refuges des assocs 
3) qui chapeautent selon le cas des FA (Familles d'Accueil)

Etre FA, c'est en gros, s'occuper du chat:

- le temps d'un co voit
- ou en FA de quarantaine (15 jours) le temps qu'une place se libère, pr qqn qui n'a par exemple pas la possibilité de le faire
- ou encore quelques mois, le temps que cela bouge ds les FA existantes de l'assoc X ou Y
- ou enfin, et l'idéal, FA jusqu'à adoption

Une adoption, ça peut se faire en 3 semaines, comme en 2 mois, comme en 6 mois... 
Rien n'est jamais garanti, mais bon, généralement, ça se passe bien.... 

Quand on souhaite être FA, on peut l'être pour:

- un chat sociable standard
- des chatons, av ou sans mère (et un chaton, c'est bordélique, dc  parfois, à tord, les gens pensent qu'un chaton c'est plus simple, pas  sûr! Un adulte ça a un caractère déjà "posé", et on sait un peu plus à  quoi s'attendre)
- un blessé, qui a besoin de convalescence
- un chat plus particulier, comme un chat FIV+; un diabétique, un chat avec un autre souci
- ou un chat craintif, à sociabiliser, ça prend du temps, mais quel bonheur qd ça aboutit enfin!
- un chat en fin de vie, qui voudrait juste être aimé après avoir connu des cons et avant de mourir


L'assoc prend généralement à charge:

- les soins vétos de base comme le rappel de vaccins, la stérilisation
(c tjs sympa quand la FA peut amener le chat elle même chez le véto, ça fait gagner du temps, c participatif)
- les soins lourds, en cas de chats malades ou blessés
- les croquettes, selon le cas, qd c'est un cas de force majeure, type nourriture pr insuffisance rénale

Le placement se fait comme cela:

- bouche à oreille, si la FA a des pistes
- la FA fait un craquage, et adopte le chat
- le net, par le forum de l'assoc, ou ici, ou par annonces
- des journées adoptions, pr lesquelles les FA se déplacent, ou pas, et où les gens rencontrent les chats directement
- parfois le véto, la copine, le collègue ont des demandes de personnes autour d'elles, etc

 Conditions d'accueil importantes:

- pièce à dispo pour pouvoir prendre un chat en  isolation au début (c'est tant une raison de précaution sanitaire de  base, valable pour tout chat issu de la rue, ou tout chat non vacciné,  etc, d'ailleurs + un moyen d'intégrer le chat de la meilleure façon qui  soit s'il est amené à vivre ensuite avec d'autres animaux)
- chats de la FA vaccinés, et de préférence testés
- un chat en accueil ne sort pas, donc y penser avec la belle saison

C'est ça, le circuit dans le contexte sorties fourrières, et adoptions via FA, de façon générale. 
Mais on oublie sûrement pas mal de choses.... 


En gros, tout le monde peut aider!!!! 


Chacun est un maillon de la chaine, cela ne repose pas sur une seule personne!!!

A QUOI RESSEMBLENT CES NUMEROS?

Déjà, prenez ce profil SOSchatsNAC, allez voir les fins de liste des précédents sujets. 
Vous constaterez qu'ils sont tous des chats qui dans tous les cas  MERITENT que l'on se foule pour eux, qu'ils sont tous beaux, touchants,  parfois abîmés psychologiquement et physiquement par la vie, mais que  rien n'est jamais perdu avec un minimum d'empathie et de patience!

les AVANT/APRES de nos sauvetages

Et ce lien là vous montrera des cas EXEMPLAIRES de "retour à la vie" de  ces chats parfois dévastés, que l'amour a contribué à aider.
Ils sont tous redevenus, des "chats de tout le monde", après avoir été des "numéros" et des "chats de personne"!

Je conclue en rappelant que nous sommes en  contact av plusieurs assoc faisant partie de ce réseau, et que certaines  chapeautent dans la France entière.

Un co-voiturage ne doit pas être un frein, la distance peut se résoudre en train, en voiture, via une FAtemporaire, etc...  

Je conclue en rappelant que ces chats là  sont des chats COMME LES AUTRES, comme les vôtres, comme les nôtres, et  non des déchets, ni des fous furieux, ils attendent simplement qu'on  leur tende la main, à cause d'une autre main qui auparavant les a jeté  un jour à la rue....


*************************


Je rappelle ce sujet, si cela peut vous tenter de vous lancer! Rien de plus parlant que les personnes qui ont franchi le pas!!  
Allez lire le sujet ci-dessous! 

J'ai sauvé un chat en devenant FA, mon expérience, et pourquoi je ne la regrette pas!*

----------


## SOSchatsNAC

*SI VOUS NE POUVEZ PAS AIDER  EN ACCUEILLANT UN CHAT VOUS POUVEZ FAIRE UNE PROMESSE DE DONS, J'EN  RAPPELLE LES PRINCIPES POUR CE SOS:

Ils servent à:

- Donner un coup de pouce aux RARES associations qui prennent  des chats de fourrière, bien souvent considérés à tord comme des rebuts  implaçables
- Encourager le sauvetage d'un chat nécessitant des soins, parfois lourds
- Encourager le sauvetage d'un chat pas facilement plaçable, un  FIV+, un craintif, un noir (non, vous ne rêvez pas, pour certains, noir  ce n'est pas une couleur, et "ils se ressemblent tous"), etc. 

Dans les faits:

- Frais classiques couverts: 
castration, stérilisation, vaccin leucose, rappel de vaccin, déparasitage, test PCR pour chat positif
- Frais exceptionnels:
Chats très malades, blessés, etc
- Frais ponctuellement inclus à ces dons:
Co-voiturage qd co-voit très fréquemment faits par une seule et même  personne, ou quelqu'un qui tout simplement n'a pas trop de sous, et on  ne vas pas le stigmatiser de demander. Ou encore, achat de box, car qd  la seule chose qui manque pour sauver un chat, c'est "ça", c'est  ridicule

Quand verse-t-on son don?

- Quand je les ai pointés, les assocs vous contactent en MP
- Après mise en ligne des factures en cas de soins, ou au moins annonce avant mise en ligne d'une somme estimée
- On ne le verse que quand la liste est classée dans les sortis  d'affaire, car bien que je reposte chaque semaine les rares non sortis  qui survivront aux dates fatidiques, cela signifie que pour la semaine  en cours, c'est terminé. Et comme je veux que chaque assoc ait, dans la  mesure du possible, un petit coup de pouce, en toute logique, on attend  que cela soit bouclé

Comment pointer son don?

- On lance un "j'aimerais donner tant", ou "j'aimerais que N° soit sauvé, pour l'encourager, je souhaite donner X".
- Il est à mon sens préférable de ne pas systématiquement  flécher son don, car même avec la meilleure volonté du monde, parfois,  les assocs ne peuvent prendre "votre" favori. Et certains chats  n'intéressent personne, en termes de dons, et doivent aussi être sauvés.  
En outre, il y a les assocs qui  interviennent de temps en temps, et celles qui viennent plus  régulièrement. Et les jeunes assocs, ne les oublions pas!
Aucun jugement de valeur, elles aident, déjà, on ne vas pas chipoter! Et  tout le monde n'a pas toujours X places, ces SOS là sont des SOS parmi  tant d'autres!
Ainsi, je répartis, en fin de SOS les  dons, en tentant de respecter vos souhaits, mais qd je peux ne pas  reporter la moitié de la somme à la semaine suivante, et pour ne pas  créer d'inégalités, NI entre chats, NI entre assocs, il est possible, et  compréhensible que je retouche les promesses av votre accord.

Peut-on obtenir un reçu fiscal?

- Oui, les reçus fiscaux sont possible selon les assocs!

Alors, si vous n'avez pas d'impôts à payer, c'est qq part inutile d'en  demander un, on peut vous faire un reçu ou un "accusé de réception" de  don simple.

Si vous en avez impérativement besoin, précisez: avec reçu
Si vous aimeriez bien, mais que, pour cette fois, au pire, soit: avec reçu si possible
Si vous n'en avez aucune utilité: reçu pas nécessaire


Je précise qu'une assoc qui peut/ne peut pas, n'est pas un gage de qualité ou de sérieux.
Une assoc jeune ne le peut souvent pas, parce que, précisément, elle est trop jeune.
Les autres, celles qui peuvent, ont "de la bouteille", mais pas que,  c'est aussi une question de cohérence dans les statuts par rapport aux  critères de délivrance de ces derniers.

Et enfin, comme on mixe les assocs qui  peuvent et ne peuvent pas, celles qui peuvent s'attendent forcément à  avoir moins d'aide, mais si elles peuvent, ne serait-ce qu'avoir un  petit geste elle aussi, c'est sympa, tout de même!

Dans tous les cas, peu importe comment vous souhaitez fonctionner, je  donne les consignes de base, vous faites comme vous le sentez, et là  encore, prenez juste en compte deux choses: ils sont tous en danger, et  le fait de faire de la place, même si X ou Y n'est pas celui que vous  aimeriez voir sortir lui laisse "cette chance là", de l'air, et de la  place dans les box!*

----------


## Sév51

Voici la bannière...





```
[URL="http://www.rescue-forum.com/adoption-chat-30/sem-38-sos-32-chats-dt-mamans-aveugle-bb-avt-jeu-20-ven-21-09-idf-66415/#post1322641"][IMG]http://img15.hostingpics.net/pics/371975banfrpS3820120920v02.jpg[/IMG][/URL]
```

----------


## Calymone

Le Loulou blessė à été retrouvé mort dans son box ce matin ... Rip petit père ...

----------


## caroline D

L'association *Pattounes sans toi(t)* dont Virginiedu95, Valro et moi nous occupons peut sortir un chat à condition qu'une *fald* se propose de préférence dans le 92/95 ou 75 pour des raisons pratiques si besoin de suivi véto.
Nous ne pouvons prendre qu'un chat car nous sommes actuellement malheureusement au complet, et je répète il nous faut absolument une FALD!
Désolée de ne pouvoir faire plus mais nous avons pas mal de vieux chats et de chats malades et les adoptions se font rares ces derniers temps  :Frown: 
N'hésitez pas à nous contacter si vous pouvez accueillir il faut absolument sortir ces loulous!!!
Merci.
(pattounessanstoit@gmail.com, ou en mp)

----------


## mangägirl

Bonjour, Je me proposer en tant que FALD sur le topic "                        *SEM 33: + de 90 chat(on)s & mamans! FOURRIERES BLINDEES! AVT JEU 16-VEN 17/08! (IDF)!*" et *aurore92* m'a conseillé de proposé mon aide ici (merci à elle pour sa réponse rapide)

Donc pour faire court j'ai l'attention dêtre FA (j'ai envoyé un mail à *chatperlipopette* pour recevoir le formulaire FA) donc dès que tous ceci sera réglé je serais dispo.

J'habite dans le  59 (Nord) près de cambrai et j'ai une pièce de 12 m2 pour mettre l'animal en quarantaine.

----------


## Misstay

> Misstay vous voudriez sortir quel chat ?



Un mâle, une femelle, une maman avec ses petits, noir, blanc ou rouge ou avec 5 pattes, peu m'importe. Du moment qu'au moins un est sauvé, c'est l'essentiel. Ils sont tous dans le besoin, c'est difficile, de faire un choix.  ::

----------


## Sanaga

*Merci de bien vouloir éditer vos messages quand ils ont été pris en compte et de les remplacer par "édit".
Pour cela il faut cliquer sur modifier le message, puis vous effacez votre message, le remplacez par edit et enregistrez le message.
*

----------


## Marvella

*MP envoyés aux départements 75, 77, 78, 91, 92, 93, 94, 95.*

----------


## SOSchatsNAC

*Mistigrette, comme la 1a est sortie, peux tu entrer en contact avec tes donateurs; à savoir:
*
*niky :  60  pour 1a  sans reçu (report  SEM.37)*
*Gastonne :40  40  pour 1a avec reçu

**TOTAL: 100 **

MERCI!*  :: 



*****************


*
PROMESSES DE DONS**

Menhir :10 pour 2a  avec reçu (report  SEM.37)
Gastonne :100  dont 20  pour 2a, 20 pour  (3a/4a/5a), 20 pour 2b, et 40 pour 1b  avec reçu (report SEM.37)
Lexiekiwi  : 20  avec   reçu si possible
TROCA  : 30  avec   reçu
Lorris : 20 pour le 2b, avec reçu
FARADAY : 5 pour le 2b,* *sans reçu**

TOTAL : 185 


 QUI SUIT ? 

Merci à tous les donateurs !*

----------


## Venise nest pas en Italie

Nous venons de réserver le 2b pour Ladycats qui ira chez Hupet puis Misstay.
On essaie d'organiser sa sortie demain pour "faire de la place" avec:
 - 1b pour la Chatounerie (il n avait pas pu sortir samedi car non pucé), 
- celui de la semaine derniere oublié en fourriere samedi (sous Ladycats) 
- la tricololore de 7ans , abandonnée parcequ elle avait mordu un des enfants de la famille; nous l avions réservée (sous Ladycats encore) dés la semaine dernière car qualifiée de "mordeuse" même si son délai courrait jusqu'à hier. Elle est aujourdhui en urgence avec un très gros coryza. Nous allons essayer de la remettre sur patte avant de la confier elle aussi, à Hupet en quarantaine (une deuxième place de quarantaine libre dés qu'un covoit pour Besançon sera trouvé)

*MERCI DE VOUS MANIFESTER POUR SAUVER TOUS CEUX DE LA SEMAINE:
- UNE FA DE TRANSIT, DE QUARANTAINE, A DURÉE DÉTERMINÉE OU LONGUE DUREE
- UNE ASSO
- DES DONS
- DES COVOITUREURS DISPONIBLES
PEUVENT PERMETTRE DE LES SORTIR*

----------


## minou89

Bonjour à tous. j'ai vu qu'il y avait des dons (pour le petit roux de la semaine 36 ?? et la petite 1b) Nous avons vraiment besoin de ces dons !! Mais La Chattounerie est une toute petite asso qui ne peut délivrer de reçu. Les 12 minous sortis sont chez moi. Moins la petite dcd...Ils se rétablissent doucement pour certains... Ne les oubliez pas !! Merci à vous !!

----------


## lolobouba

J'ai peut être une FAQ pour le 24a male tabby FIV+, il me faudrait une FALD pour confirmer sa sortie.... vite svp merci

----------


## SarahC

> J'ai peut être une FAQ pour le 24a male tabby FIV+, il me faudrait une FALD pour confirmer sa sortie.... vite svp merci


Dans quel secteur la quarantaine? Et la FALD?
Pouvez vous nous donner vos coordonnées au mail indiqué en page 1 ainsi que votre mail?

----------


## lolobouba

> Dans quel secteur la quarantaine? Et la FALD?
> Pouvez vous nous donner vos coordonnées au mail indiqué en page 1 ainsi que votre mail?


ma vice présidente vous envoie les statuts signés (j'ai les statuts non signé si vous voulez ça tout de suite) 
la 40taine serait dans l'Aisne, je vois avec elle pour qu'elle me remplisse le formulaire FA...
Pour la FALD l'idéal serait dans le 80, sinon faut FA avec véto pratiquant tarif asso absolument....

----------


## cecile625

> ma vice présidente vous envoie les statuts signés (j'ai les statuts non signé si vous voulez ça tout de suite) 
> la 40taine serait dans l'Aisne, je vois avec elle pour qu'elle me remplisse le formulaire FA...
> Pour la FALD l'idéal serait dans le 80, sinon faut FA avec véto pratiquant tarif asso absolument....


la proposition de FAQ ne colle pas, on est donc sans FA pour ce moune  :: 

*SVP, si quelqu'un peut aider...........*

----------


## Sév51

*PROMESSES DE DONS**

Menhir :10 pour 2a  avec reçu (report  SEM.37)
Gastonne :100  dont 20  pour 2a, 20 pour  (3a/4a/5a), 20 pour 2b, et 40 pour 1b  avec reçu (report SEM.37)
Lexiekiwi  : 20  avec   reçu si possible
TROCA  : 45  avec   reçu
Lorris : 20 pour le 2b, avec reçu
FARADAY : 5 pour le 2b, sans reçu
TACHA : 30 pour le 24a sans reçu
**TanjaK : 20 avec reçu
**Sév51 : 20 avec reçu*
*Pipsy : 100* *pour ces deux chats (16a et 8b si je ne me trompe pas)  avec reçu si possible 

TOTAL : 370 

 QUI SUIT ? 

Merci à tous les donateurs !*

----------


## Verlaine

Les résas se font jusqu'à quelle heure demain matin pour l'endroit A?

----------


## fina_flora

si besoin d'un transit, je veux bien faire un effort
j'ai une petite sdb sans fenêtre et une grande cuisine.
je privilégie la cuisine pour l'endroit A (comme je fais la sortie de A samedi, pas de soucis de covoiturage)
et la sdb pour l'endroit B (à cause du covoiturage, vu que je sors pas de B)

autre info importante: j'aimerais adopter chat roux ou tricolore, donc ...

----------


## nadichat

Le matou de 10 ans FIV+ est sauvé?

----------


## menhir

*PROMESSES DE DONS**

Menhir :10€ pour 2a avec reçu (report SEM.37)
Gastonne :100 € dont 20 € pour 2a, 20€ pour (3a/4a/5a), 20€ pour 2b, et 40€ pour 1b avec reçu (report SEM.37)
Lexiekiwi : 20€ avec reçu si possible
TROCA : 45€ avec reçu
Lorris : 20€ pour le 2b, avec reçu
FARADAY : 5€ pour le 2b, sans reçu
TACHA : 30€ pour le 24a sans reçu
**TanjaK : 20€ avec reçu
**Sév51 : 20€ avec reçu*
*Pipsy : 100€* *pour ces deux chats (16a et 8b si je ne me trompe pas) avec reçu si possible 

TOTAL : 370 €

 QUI SUIT ? 

Merci à tous les donateurs !*

----------


## SOSchatsNAC

> Serait-il possible de savoir s'il est seal point ou seal point red?
> Je vois comment se passe l'intégration de la petite que j'ai récupérée hier qui vient de chez Morgane2404 et au besoin, je peux faire FALD s'il y a une FAQ. Je confirme ça ce soir.


Seal point seal point, si red ils l'auraient dit. Par contre elle ne sort pas sans son frère, clairement. 
Avez vous pensez à contacter Siam4ever au cas où?
Elles pourraient sauver ces petits et la red point, MAIS LA ENCORE, soucis de FA et DE FONDS!!!

----------


## SOSchatsNAC

*PROMESSES DE DONS*

Menhir :10 pour 2a avec reçu (report SEM.37)
Gastonne :100  dont 20  pour 2a, 20 pour (3a/4a/5a), 20 pour 2b, et 40 pour 1b avec reçu (report SEM.37)
Lexiekiwi : 20 avec reçu si possible
TROCA : 45 avec reçu
Lorris : 20 pour le 2b, avec reçu
FARADAY : 5 pour le 2b, sans reçu
TACHA : 30 pour le 24a sans reçu
TanjaK : 20 avec reçu 
Sév51 : 20 avec reçu 
Pipsy : 150 (100 pour la 16a et 50 pour 8b) avec reçu si possible 
*
TOTAL : 420  
*
 :: *QUI SUIT ?*  :: 
*
Merci à tous les donateurs !*

----------


## vhak

est ce qu'une sortie demain vendredi 21 de l'endroit B vers Villemomble (daffos) peut-être organisée ?

----------


## minou89

La Chattounerie est ok pour réserver les 4b,5b,13b et 14b.

----------


## SOSchatsNAC

> est ce qu'une sortie demain vendredi 21 de l'endroit B vers Villemomble (daffos) peut-être organisée ?


Nous n'avons personne. Donc il faut chercher. Sans citer l'endroit B, et cette fois-ci les réserver à temps, le matin à 9h.

----------


## SOSchatsNAC

> La Chattounerie est ok pour réserver les 4b,5b,13b et 14b.


On les stocke où?

Et sinon, dimanche, de Paris 11 à Pontault Combault on n'a personne, Minou, merci de poster un topic ds co-voit ds ce sens, concerne votre minette de début de semaine.

Sans stockage, aucune sortie possible.

Venise est SURSATUREE de boulot PA et ne peut même plus bosser correctement, idem pour moi, sans aide et renforcement des motivations, je jette l'éponge et elle avec.

On ne peut pas juste avoir de l'aide comme ça, on a besoin de bras, de gens qui savent passer des coups de fil, de personnes qui font des récap.

Venise a perdu une semaine au moins de travail à tout faire pour tout le monde, payer les billets de train de tout le monde, chercher, ramener, rechercher, aller chez le véto, libérer des places, rafistoler les urgences, raccorder les sorties râtées.

Elle est seule dans tout Paris et la RP à être disponible? 

Qu'elle soit "souple" et indépendante niveau travail n'inclue pas de la résoudre à tout faire, c'est invivable!

Donc là il nous faut de l'aide, et on ne peut pas plus que cela, moi-même je fais cela du travail, ça ne peut pas durer!!!!



*QUE FAUT IL?*

*- FA RELAIS SUR LA RP POUR LA MINETTE DE CALYMONE ET CE CE WEEK END
**
- QUELQU'UN QUI PUISSE FAIRE LA SORTIE FOURRIERE DEMAIN, PROX MEAUX, MERCI DE LANCER UN CO-VOIT DANS CE SENS
**
- UNE FA POUR LES PETITS DE MINOU89, IDEALEMENT SUR PONTAULT COMBAULT (77)

**- UN CO-VOIT DE PARIS 11 A PONTAULT COMBAULT DIMANCHE SOIR (MERCI DE M'AIDER ET DE CREER LE SUJET AV UN TITRE CLAIR)
**
- UN CO-VOITURAGE A BORDEAUX LE WE PROCHAIN; EN TRAIN; SI QQN A DES TARIFS A PRIX REDUITS, MILITAIRE OU AUTRE; EMPLOYES SNCF

**- IL FAUT AUSSI UNE FA DE TRANSIT POUR 2 CHATONS, LE PETIT AVEC CECITE ET SA SOEUR, ON PEUT LES SAUVER!**

- SINON, UN RELAIS SUR PARIS DIMANCHE OU AUTRE POUR BOUGER DES CHATS
**
- UNE FA DE TOUTE URGENCE POUR UN PETIT SORTI ET HOSPI DEPUIS; SORTANT SOUS PEU!**

- IL FAUT DES BRAS, DE TOUTE URGENCE, DES GENS AVEC DES CAGES DE TRANSPORT, DES VOITURES, POUR REMPLACER VENISE ET PALIER LES CO-VOITURAGES QUE NOUS N'AVONS PAS!

**NOUS SAUVONS DEJA UNE PARTIE DES CHATS HORS RP, IL EST INCONCEVABLE QUE SI PEU DE GENS SOIENT MOTIVES POUR AIDER "LEURS" PROPRES CHATS AU VU DES INSCRITS SUR RESCUE ET DE LA POPULATION AU METRE CARRE!*

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Je suis désolée de râler mais vous n'imaginez pas ce que cela représente pour chaque chat de tout se taper!

On y passe des heures, des soirs, des nuits!!

Et on ne le peut pas à DEUX!!!!

Impossible!!!

De l'aide, ou on ne les sauvera pas!!! 

A la fois en coups de main, et surtout sur Paris intra muros, et RP, en voiture, avec vos bras, et même juste dans votre SDB qq jours!!!! 


LES FA longue durée sont les bienvenues!!! Et je rappelle que plusieurs assocs ici peuvent faire des chapeautages de FA!!!

----------


## menhir

A *cette heure* il y a *plus de 400 personnes* à naviguer *sur RESCUE*, certainement un bon *pourcentage* d'entre vous est *PARISIEN*. Vous n'êtes certes pas tous sur ce post, mais ceux qui *passent par ici*, c'est que la *P.A. vous intéresse*, alors bon sang *manifestez-vous* pour un relai *co-voiturage*, ou pour une* F.A. de transit*, ou *F.A. tout court*, vous n'en aurez qu'une reconnaissance totale de ceux qui auront ainsi pu sortir de cette promiscuité infernale.

----------


## Mayella

Bonjour,

Je veux bien aider pour ma part, mais je suis un peu limitée. Je n'ai pas beaucoup de place et je n'ai pas le permis.
Néanmoins, si jamais vous avez besoin d'aide pour faire des trajets, je peux à condition de les faire en transport en commun.

En revanche, si vous avez besoin d'aide pour des récapitulatifs ou pour créer des sujets, je veux bien donner un coup de main, mais je veux bien un petit MP avant car je suis encore un peu perdue. Mais je veux m'investir pour toutes ces boules de poils!

Pour être FAQ ou FA de transit, il faut que jattrape une voisine qui a laissé son appartement libre car elle est en vacances. Ca fait quelques jours que j'essaie, mais sans succès...  ::

----------


## vhak

Morgane : peux-tu faire une sortie demain vendredi ?

----------


## LittleOph

Pas bien compris...
Le trajet, c'est de Paris à Pontault, ou de Pontault à Paris ?
En tout cas, je peux mettre ma Clio à votre disposition dimanche fin d'aprèm, mais je n'ai pas de cage de transport (et je suis hyperbookée tout le samedi, donc pas le temps d'aller en chercher).

----------


## SOSchatsNAC

Morgane n'a pas de voiture. 

Qqn peut poster le récap?

Morgane j'attendais que qqn fasse le récap, mais je ne peux pas tout faire.

Je t'ai pas oubliée, rassure toi!!!

Les gens qui peuvent aider en voiture ou transports, on a créé un Doodle, ce serait bien que les gens qui lisent et l'ont vous passent le lien!!

Merci à vous!!!

Idem; si qqn peut se charger des FA courte, longue, etc, durée, pr le récap, je vois absolument quitter le net, j'ai des entretiens sous peu avec des "nouveaux", je ne peux pas en plus perdre mon travail!

Merci à tout le monde!! Et encore une fois, aucun reproche n'est fait à personne, je lance simplement la bouteille contenant "60h de boulot Rescue par semaine et 4h de sommeil + rien faire à son propre travail" à la mer! 

Merci encore!

- - - Mise à jour - - -


 ::  *DIFFUSION AUTORISÉE UNIQUEMENT AUPRÈS DE CONTACTS FIABLES, SUR SITES DE PROTECTION ANIMALE,* *&** INTERDITE SUR FACEBOOK, TWITTER OU SITES GRATUITS!*  :: 
_(merci d'indiquer cette mention - et de fait, celle-ci aussi - à chaque mise à jour sur les prochaines pages)
_

*ENDROIT A : RÉSERVATIONS A FAIRE POUR CE JEUDI 20/09 !*



*LES NOUVEAUX:
**

7a) femelle age? brun tabby et blanche un peu craintive
*sortante le 18/9

*8a) femelle age? brun tabby un peu craintive
* :: * URGENT! Ulcère à l'oeil droit*  :: 
   sortante le 21/9

*11a) male age ? brun tabby un peu craintif
*sortant de suite

*12a) femelle age? brun tabby un peu craintive avec ses 4 bébés:
13a) femelle 1 mois brun tabby
14a) male 1 mois noir
15a) femelle 1 mois noire
sont ensemble
*sortants le 20/9

*17a) male age? roux un peu craintif
*sortant le 21/9

*19a) male age? noir et blanc poils mi longs un peu craintif
*sortant de suite


*22a) male age? gris tabby et blanc
*sortant de suite
_
_*25a) male age? noir poils demi longs un peu craintif
*sortant de suite

*26a) femelle age? brun tabby un peu craintive
*sortante de suite

*27a) femelle 1 an noire et blanche maman un peu craintive, mais normal, défend ses bébés
28a) male 1 mois gris tabby et blanc
29a) male 1 mois noir et blanc
30a) male 1 mois et blanc
sont ensemble
*sortants le 19/9

*31a) femelle 1 an brun tabby un peu craintive
*sortante de suite

*
*********************


*ENDROIT B : RÉSERVATIONS A FAIRE LE PLUS RAPIDEMENT POSSIBLE !*


*LES NOUVEAUX*

*3b) Mâle 4 mois colour point tabby très sociable*
*CORYZA
*Sortant de suite !
*
4b) Femelle 1 mois tricolore gris timidou
5b) Femelle 1 mis tricolore timidou*
*Sont ensemble*
*CORYZA + TRES JEUNES*
Sortantes de suite
*
6b) Mâle 5 ans blanc brun tabby très sociable*
*CORYZA*
Sortant de suite 

*7b) Mâle 4 ans noir très sociable*
*CORYZA*
Sortant le 20/09

*8b) Femelle 3 mois crème tabby timidou*
*CECITE OEIL DROIT ET EN CORYZA*

*9b) Femelle 3 mois roux point sociable*
*CORYZA*
*Sont ensemble*
Sortantes de suite
*
10b) Femelle 3 mois brun gris tabby très sociable*
*CORYZA*
Sortante de suite 
*
11b) Mâle 11 mois noir sociable*
*CORYZA*
Sortant de suite

*12b) Mâle 6 mois bleu et blanc poils mi-longs très sociable*
Sortant le 21/09

*13b) Mâle 2 mois seal point poils mi-longs timide
14b) Mâle 2 mois gris tabby timide*
*Sont ensemble*
Sortant de suite
*
15b) Mâle adulte âge ? brun tabby poils mi-longs un peu craintif*
Sortant de suite 

*16b) Mâle 3 mois blanc brun tabby timidou
17b) Femelle 3 mois brun tabby et blanc timidou
CORYZA TOUS LES 2*
*Sont ensemble*
Sortants de suite 


 :: **

----------


## Mayella

> En tout cas, je peux mettre ma Clio à votre disposition dimanche fin d'aprèm, mais je n'ai pas de cage de transport (et je suis hyperbookée tout le samedi, donc pas le temps d'aller en chercher).


Je peux prêter la mienne au besoin, et celle de Morgane2404 qui est à la maison pour le moment si elle est d'accord. Je suis sur Chelles donc pas trop loin, mais sans voiture.

----------


## LittleOph

> Je peux prêter la mienne au besoin, et celle de Morgane2404 qui est à la maison pour le moment si elle est d'accord. Je suis sur Chelles donc pas trop loin, mais sans voiture.


Donc je pourrais z'éventuellement passer les prendre dimanche avant d'aller chercher les loulous ?

----------


## Morgane2404

*PROPOSITIONS FA => BESOIN D'ASSOC

*corinne27 : Transit quelques jours
fufu36 : Fa de transit sur Limoges
banzaï (94) : FAQ 15 jours
shenight76 (76) : Fa transit du 17 au 20/09 pour chat sans soin lourd
mangägirl (59) : FALD pour 1 chat sociable
Heliums (77): FAQ pour un chat qui ne demande pas trop d'attention, car malheureusement pas assez de temps
Fina-flora(91) : FAQ ou de transit 
Morgane2404 (02 proche 77) : FAQ / FA de transit ou bien FA pour un mois 


*PROPOSITIONS ASSOC => BESOIN DE FA*

- Au pré de mon arche (zaberlo) : Si fald dans toute la france peut sortir un chat
- Pattounes sans toit (Virginie95) peut sortir un chat sociable sans soin lourd si FALD fiable secteur 92 ou 95 ou 75
- Charly's Angels (lolobouba) peut sortir le 24a si FALD secteur 80 ou FA avec véto bons tarifs assoc


*CHATS RÉSERVÉS
*
La Chattounerie 
1b) Femelle, jeune adulte, blanc brun tabby, très sociable
FA minou89

Mistigrette 
1a) femelle 2-3 ans, noire et blanche (maman) + son bébé de 2-3 mois (les deux autres petits de 1 mois sont décédés) - Coryza

Contact Venise 
3a) Femelle, 3 mois, blanche tabby et brune, sociable
5a) Femelle, 3 mois, noire, sociable
URGENT! Coryza! La 3a est sous perf! 

Etho-logis (Ladycats)
2b) Mâle, 2 ans, blanc brun tabby, très sociable+ La petite trico " mordeuse "
+ l'oublie de la semaine derniere
FAQ = Hupet FALD = Misstay


SAUVE
24a) male 10 ans brun tabby et blanc un peu craintif, FIV+


*SORTIES FOURRIÈRE*

Endroit A : fina_flora samedi en fin de matinée avec 4 caisses dont une familiale.
Héliums: Je peux faire des sorties de A ou B si utile ; croiser un co-voitureur à Gretz sur la RN4 vers 10h30 ; point de rencontre Gagny ou Chelles vers 11h30-12h / 6 boites 
Endroit B : morphee23 samedi 23 au matin, 3 caisses (qu'elle garde, transferts à prévoir). 
Elle peut emmener les chats jusqu'à Croissy-Beaubourg pour lieux de rencontre ou autre arrêt sur route pour Nangis. / Sauf qu'elle est à deux pas de l'autre endroit ce matin-là, donc il faut du renfort à l'endroit B. 


*COVOIT / MATÉRIEL DISPO*


*- National*

Ponctuel :
http://www.rescue-forum.com/proposit...19-09-a-66352/
http://www.rescue-forum.com/proposit...ptembre-66442/
http://www.rescue-forum.com/proposit...mbre-ar-65139/
http://www.rescue-forum.com/proposit...ur-26-a-66302/
AR Paris-Cabourg via Caen le week-end du 29-30 sept. : Marinettemag peut compléter par un CAEN-jusqu'aux assos de BASSE NORMANDIE + DPT 35 ILLE ET VILAINE
Mayella : Chelles => Orléans (ou environs) le 29/09 (ne peut stocker les chats chez elle)
http://www.rescue-forum.com/proposit...octobre-64601/
fina_flora : AR Paris => Compiègne (60) pendant le we du 6/7 octobre
http://www.rescue-forum.com/proposit...0-12h37-66321/
http://www.rescue-forum.com/proposit...26-10-a-66295/
Lusiole: Paris/ St Dizier vendredi soir (cf Doodle)
Heliums: 12 ou 13 octobre peut déposer un ou plusieurs loulous entre paris et quimper 

Permanent/régulier :
pour transporter des chats dans leur famille d'accueil par le train (départ paris) <= THIERRY75018
http://www.rescue-forum.com/proposit...rovince-65759/
http://www.rescue-forum.com/proposit...s-paris-47278/
Mayella : Chelles => Orléans (ou environs) trajet une fois par mois (ne peut stocker les chats chez elle)


*- RP*

covoiturage région parisienne et banlieue nord ouest
coulommiers- torcy régulièrement
regulier paris 12 (75) >< sannois (95)
http://www.rescue-forum.com/proposit...communs-28757/
http://www.rescue-forum.com/proposit...voisins-50280/
http://www.rescue-forum.com/proposit...semaine-49670/
http://www.rescue-forum.com/proposit...d-ouest-57238/
Aurore92 : dispo samedi 23 dès 14H en transports en commun toutes zones (voir doodle).

Orl91 : Prêt de plusieurs cages dispo à corbeil essones (91)

Mayella : Pret 1 cage + 1 de morgane2404 avec sac

*RECHERCHE CO-VOIT: 


http://www.rescue-forum.com/recherch...-urgent-66923/
http://www.rescue-forum.com/recherch...ptembre-66925/*

----------


## SOSchatsNAC

> Oh attendez je propose mon aide !! Ce n'est pas moi qui organise ce sos !!


Je propose aussi la mienne. On est tous en train d'aider et nous devons tous nous organiser ensemble pour avancer. 
Nous ne sommes rien de plus que des particuliers et là j'ai perdu 3h au travail.

Je demande de l'aide pr les chats, pas pour nous, et je ne ciblais personne, ne pensez pas que je dis des choses sous-entendues, simplement il faut penser que derrière on a X cas, et que l'on a encore je ne sais combien de chats en attente, donc il nous faut un coup de pouce, de tous, y compris pour des choses aussi bêtes que de poster un lien ou de faire un récap.

La façon d'écrire peut sembler abrupte, certes, mais je troque avec qui voudra, donc je n'engueule personne malgré les apparences, et encore moins ceux qui aident, mais là on ne peut plus tout assurer, on a vraiment besoin d'un coup de pouce car on a des places et on ne pourra pas les sauver SI on n'a pas les FA, co voit, etc, etc nécessaires, ce qui serait une absurdité totale!! 

Donc ne pas le prendre au sens littéral, et imaginer ce qu'on se tape semaines après semaines, ce n'est pas simple et on ne peut pas tout organiser à deux, quand nous travaillons. 

C'est un simple cri pour que l'on finisse par tout régler, car là on ne sort pas la moitié des réservés, il faut bien que tout le monde ait conscience de cela. La réservation est une chose, la suite est souvent la chose la plus complexe. 

Et l'écrit ne joue pas en faveur des "sentiments" ou autre que l'on peut supposer derrière, c'est de l'écrit, et cela rend le texte ou le message plus sec qu'il ne l'est, de fait.

----------


## SOSchatsNAC

> Donc je pourrais z'éventuellement passer les prendre dimanche avant d'aller chercher les loulous ?


Pas tout compris  :: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> désolée je doit filer des mon retour à domicile je reprend le relais s'il faut


Merci, peu importe qui fait quoi, l'essentiel étant que cela se "suive" et se "réactualise" en l'absence des autres.

----------


## LittleOph

> Pas tout compris


OK, je la refais. :: 

Je demandais si je pouvais prendre les cages dimanche chez Mayella, avant de me charger du covoiturage que je proposais d'effectuer pour les 4 chatons sur le trajet entre Pontault-Combault et Paris XI.
Le tout dans l'hypothèse où je m'en chargerais, bien entendu.

----------


## Mayella

*        PROMESSES DE DONS** 
Menhir :10 pour 2a avec reçu (report SEM.37)
Gastonne :100  dont 20  pour 2a, 20 pour (3a/4a/5a), 20 pour 2b, et 40 pour 1b avec reçu (report SEM.37)
Lexiekiwi : 20 avec reçu si possible
TROCA : 45 avec reçu
Lorris : 20 pour le 2b, avec reçu
FARADAY : 5 pour le 2b, sans reçu
TACHA : 30 pour le 24a sans reçu
**TanjaK : 20 avec reçu
**Sév51 : 20 avec reçu*
*Pipsy : 150* *(100 pour la 16a et 50 pour 8b) avec reçu si possible 

TOTAL : 420 

 QUI SUIT ? 

Merci à tous les donateurs !*

----------


## LittleOph

Bon, ne vous inquiétez pas pour les cages de transport : je passerai dimanche à ma jardinerie-animalerie et j'en achèterai deux. Ce ne sera pas perdu.
C'est bien 2x2 chatons qu'il faut transporter ? Quelle taille me conseillez-vous ?

----------


## Mayella

> La Chattounerie est ok pour réserver les 4b,5b,13b et 14b.


Qu'en est-il? Sont-ils réservés ou à réserver? Car il y a une proposition de co-voiturage (LittleOph)
Vous avez la FAQ et la FALD?

----------


## Gaia4ever

*Rien ne bouge pour l'endroit B!!!!
Aller, il faut rester mobilisés et essayer de trouver des solutions pour en sortir un maximum et ne pas les laisser tomber !!!!* ::

----------


## Misstay

Je suis loin mais je peux aider via le net. Juste m'envoyer un MP, pour m'expliquer, je maîtrise pas encore tout à fait.
Merci

----------


## SOSchatsNAC

Le chat FIV+ âgé... 

N'est pas FIV....

MAIS il est anémié, plein de parasites, urémique, cardiaque, a un énorme abcès dentaire, il est hospitalisé de suite et mis sous perf.

Un énorme merci à Pouicpouinette pour ce jour, nous avons dû passer BCP de temps au téléphone....

Pour régler X choses, et remplacer les chats "plus là"....

Sachant que 2BB imprévus et sortants en remplacent.....


Et là, je fais une pause, je n'ai travaillé que 2h sur 7, et ce soir ça recommence. C'est pourquoi on vous demande de l'aide à tous, car cela ne peut pas être géré ainsi quotidiennement, depuis des mois, et pour des mois.

Un point, ce soir, après avoir compilé les X retours de tout le monde.

----------


## Lusiole

Je peux aider en transports demain toute la journée, quelque soit la zone concernée.

----------


## vhak

handicats sort les 3B, 13b et 14b. Calymone les réserve demain matin 9heures pétantes.

Ils partent tous les 3 en FAQ chez Morgane2402 puis en FA de transit chez vhak à Grenoble pour "mise en règle" (vacc passeport, TRACES) et en FALD  à Lausanne.

sosnacsos mp please

----------


## Muriel P

> handicats sort les 3B, 13b et 14b. Calymone les réserve demain matin 9heures pétantes.
> 
> Ils partent tous les 3 en FAQ chez Morgane2402 puis en FA de transit chez vhak à Grenoble pour "mise en règle" (vacc passeport, TRACES) et en FALD  à Lausanne.
> 
> sosnacsos mp please


Je précise pour éviter toute confusion qu'Handi'Cats sort ces chats-là pour une autre asso, merci  :Smile: 

Par ailleurs, Handi'Cats a réservé (pour Handi'Cats ^^) la minette aveugle ainsi que les 8B et 9B. Nous avons par contre vraiment besoin d'une FA de transit pour eux ! Ils ne pourront pas sortir sans cette condition ! Notre covoitureuse pourra les récupérer dimanche en fin d'après-midi (possibilité vers Porte de Vincennes). Ils rejoindront alors Calymone pour leur quarantaine. 
Si vous pouvez être FA de transit, merci de me contacter d'urgence !!

----------


## chatperlipopette

> Je peux aider en transports demain toute la journée, quelque soit la zone concernée.


Merci de compléter le doodle si pas déjà fait.

----------


## aide-assos

Bonjour, je vous écris de la part d'une de nos lectrice qui ne sait pas comment faire mais qui aimerait faire un don ci dessous le message qu'elle nous a envoyé : 
_Je voudrais faire un don de 40 euros pour la minette âgée et aveugle._
pourriez vous m'indiquer la marche à suivre que je lui explique ? merci

----------


## vhak

je confirme les propos de muriel P :handicats sort les 3B, 13et14B pour une autre asso .....

sosnac en MP j'ai demandé les numéros de registre pour Caly......c'est nécessair pour la résa de demain 9h pétante !

On fatigue là .......

----------


## Muriel P

Morgane va nous garder les 2 chatons de l'endroit B en transit  :Smile:  Merci beaucoup ! 

Par contre, quelqu'un pourrait-il se proposer pour garder la minette aveugle de l'endroit A jusqu'au covoit de dimanche ? Si vous le pouvez, contactez-moi vite ! Merci !

----------


## Pouicpouinette

Photo du loulou sorti cet aprem :

----------


## Morgane2404

Rhooo pti père il a du lui arriver des mésaventures ...

----------


## SarahC

> je confirme les propos de muriel P :handicats sort les 3B, 13et14B pour une autre asso .....
> 
> sosnac en MP j'ai demandé les numéros de registre pour Caly......c'est nécessair pour la résa de demain 9h pétante !
> 
> On fatigue là .......


Calymone a tout depuis qq jours. Elle me l'a confirmé. Dc pas de souci.

----------


## lolotte7

Je commence en mode boulet je n arrive pas a poster ma proposition avec le recap...
Si ca aide je peux faire Paris => Tours en TGV le lundi, mardi ou jeudi...voir vendredi en dernier dernier recours...

Pour ceux qui hesitent à se proposer pour un cotrain...comme moi l annee derniere...en se disant...
oui mais comment on fait... 
et si la personne qui depose arrive en retard...
et si je me retrouve seule sur le quai à l arrivée avec une caisse pleine....
et si le chat miaule tout le voyage....et si et si...

Ben ca fait plus d un an que je cotraine des chats sortis de fourriere, et c est tout simple....
on attend devant son train...les personnes qui m ont deposé les chats ont toujours ete ponctuelles!
les personnes receptionnant les chats aussi ont toujours ete là! meme si parfois je serais bien reparti avec la caisse sous le bras tellement j ai apprecié le minou du voyage.
aucun chat, je dis bien aucun n a miaulé tout le trajet! incroyable, alors que Mon chat à peine installé dans sa boite, me boude et rale! Là la petite majorité de miauleur se calme des qu on leur carresse les pattes qu ils font gentillement depasser ou des qu on leur parle gentillement...
et precision financiere : le billet a toujours ete remboursé les fois ou je ne pouvais pas le payer...

et j oubliais ... il y a toujours quelqu un pour venir vous raconter la vie de Son chat à lui!

Bref ça fait un an que je cotraine et je m ennuierai presque les fois ou je suis sans caisse...du coup demain je cotraine un chien!
 Lancez vous!!! Au pire pour une raison qui m echappe vous detestez...eh ben au moins vous le saurez et l idee ne vous trotera plus dans la tête!

----------


## chatperlipopette

* PROMESSES DE DONS** 
Menhir :10 pour 2a avec reçu (report SEM.37)
Gastonne :100  dont 20  pour 2a, 20 pour (3a/4a/5a), 20 pour 2b, et 40 pour 1b avec reçu (report SEM.37)
Lexiekiwi : 20 avec reçu si possible
TROCA : 45 avec reçu
Lorris : 20 pour le 2b, avec reçu
FARADAY : 5 pour le 2b, sans reçu
TACHA : 30 pour le 24a sans reçu
TanjaK : 20 avec reçu
Sév51 : 20 avec reçu
Pipsy : 150 (100 pour la 16a et 50 pour 8b) avec reçu si possible
Contact aide-assos : 40 pour la 16a avec ou sans reçu ?
Françoise P ( Hors rescue ) : 30 avec reçu
Val S ( Hors rescue ) : 20 dont 10 pour 9a&10a
    10 pour 27b sans reçu

TOTAL = 510 



QUI SUIT ? 

Merci à tous les donateurs !* 
- - - Mise à jour - - -

Bon je vois pas mon recap. Est-ce qu'on voit que les 40 de contact aide-assos est pour la 16a ? Si ce n'est pas le cas, est ce que qqun peut rectifier car je n'y arrive pas, ça beugue.

Merci

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Lolotte7, je vous envoie le lien doodle et vous rajoute au recap.

Merci pour le témoignage concernant les co voit, ça peut effectivement aider à répondre aux questions de certaines personnes qui hésitent encore.

----------


## lolotte7

On le vois dans ton recap!
ca me rassure je ne serais peut etre pas en mode boulet...ce serait peut etre "juste" rescue qui bugg!

----------


## Muriel P

> Et les petits pr Vhak? Dc les 5. C ça?


Oui, c'est ça

----------


## lolotte7

Pour finir sur les fausses idees que j avais...rassurez moi en me disant que je ne suis pas la seule!!!

Ma premiere experience de FA de transit....avec une chatonne...

Je me disais au secours Mr ne voudra jamais!!! Mon chat va gratter à la porte toute la nuit!!!! Les enfants vont pleurer le matin en la voyant partir!!!!La chatonne va pleurer toute la nuit et on ne va jamais reussir à dormi car elle va reveiller toute la baraque et on va finir par s engueuller à cause d elle!!!!

Bon mon coté dingue m a fait tenté tout de même....resultat :

Mr à bien voulu mais en test et pour une seule nuit....mon chat ne s est rendu compte de rien!!! Les enfants ... seule la grande a ete triste un peu pour elle mais contente pour la chatonne qu elle rejoigne Sa maison et ensuite ils se sont mis à me demander quand arrivait le prochain chat ... La chatonne a ete plus que mimie, on l a entendu miauler trois fois et plus rien...salle de bain zero degats! Pour l engueulade on est pas passé loin quand Mr m a reveillé en pleine nuit deux fois pour me dire qu on ne l entendait pas...est que c etait bien normal et est qu elle allait bien?

Alors la encore on teste et apres on saura si oui ou non on est fait pour ça!!!

Alors ne me laissez pas en mode je raconte ma vie pour rien, sortez un chat et on se fait un post special dans quelques jours avec les avant apres de nos idees recues!!!

PS Chatperlipopette tu peux mettre mon cotrain en regulier,je le fais toutes les semaines.

----------


## aide-assos

merci j'ai fais suivre à la personne.
je viens juste de m'inscrire, je ne sais pas trop comment cela fonctionne sur rescue.
j'espère motiver d'autres lecteurs

----------


## Calymone

J'éditerais mon message par la suite, mais je n'ai pas eu le temps de passer de la journée, mon dernier covoit de la journée vient juste de ce terminer ...

Un grand MERCI aux donateurs qui nous permettent de sortir les 3 minettes dont 2 à priori handicapées cette semaine, la semaine dernière a été très dure, pour nous tous.

Edit après lecture.

----------


## SOSchatsNAC

Personne n'a une place pour un adulte sympa ou un jeune de 6 mois??

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> merci j'ai fais suivre à la personne.
> je viens juste de m'inscrire, je ne sais pas trop comment cela fonctionne sur rescue.
> j'espère motiver d'autres lecteurs


Merci à vous!

----------


## chatperlipopette

lolotte7 j'ai modifié et mis dans les trajets réguliers merci.

----------


## Misstay

> Photo du loulou sorti cet aprem : Pièce jointe 66309


Quels yeux magnifiques!!!

Dans quelques semaines, j'accueillerai si tout va bien, mon premier loulou en FA.
Il est pas encore là et c'est déjà une magnifique expérience. Pour ceux qui hésitent, lancez-vous
on en ressort quelque chose de positif pour soi-même aussi.

Si ça peut intéresser, je monte sur Bordeaux, vers le 10 octobre. Si je peux récupérer à la gare ou autre, dites-moi

----------


## Morgane2404

Je peut prendre le 12b mais j'ai plus assez de bras pour aller jusqu'a chez moi ... 
Dailleurs Muriel p sort les 8/9b également non ?? Puisque je les prend en fa ...

Ou sont les petits 4/5 b de 1 mois ?

----------


## chatperlipopette

*PROPOSITIONS FA => BESOIN D'ASSOC*

corinne27 : Transit quelques jours
fufu36 : Fa de transit sur Limoges
banzaï (94) : FAQ 15 jours
Heliums (77): FAQ pour un chat qui ne demande pas trop d'attention, car malheureusement pas assez de temps


*PROPOSITIONS ASSOC => BESOIN DE FA*

- Au pré de mon arche (zaberlo) : Si fald dans toute la france peut sortir un chat
- Pattounes sans toit (Virginie95) peut sortir un chat sociable sans soin lourd si FALD fiable secteur 92 ou 95 ou 75



*CHATS RÉSERVÉS
*
La Chattounerie 
1b) Femelle, jeune adulte, blanc brun tabby, très sociable
FA minou89
*10b) Femelle 3 mois brun gris tabby très sociable
4b et 5b
16b et 17b

Mistigrette 
1a) femelle 2-3 ans, noire et blanche (maman) + son bébé de 2-3 mois (les deux autres petits de 1 mois sont décédés) - Coryza

Contact Venise 
3a) Femelle, 3 mois, blanche tabby et brune, sociable
5a) Femelle, 3 mois, noire, sociable
URGENT! Coryza! La 3a est sous perf! 

Etho-logis (Ladycats)
2b) Mâle, 2 ans, blanc brun tabby, très sociable+ La petite trico " mordeuse "
+ l'oublie de la semaine derniere
FAQ = Hupet FALD = Misstay


SAUVE
24a) male 10 ans brun tabby et blanc un peu craintif, FIV+
7a) femelle age? brun tabby et blanche un peu craintive
11a) male age ? brun tabby un peu craintif
12a) femelle age? brun tabby un peu craintive avec ses 4 bébés:
13a) femelle 1 mois brun tabby
14a) male 1 mois noir
15a) femelle 1 mois noire
19a) male age? noir et blanc poils mi longs un peu craintif
22a) male age? gris tabby et blanc
25a) male age? noir poils demi longs un peu craintif
26a) femelle age? brun tabby un peu craintive
27a) femelle 1 an noire et blanche maman un peu craintive, mais normal, défend ses bébés
28a) male 1 mois gris tabby et blanc
29a) male 1 mois noir et blanc
30a) male 1 mois et blanc
31a) femelle 1 an brun tabby un peu craintive
6b) Mâle 5 ans blanc brun tabby très sociable
7b) Mâle 4 ans noir très sociable
10b) Femelle 3 mois brun gris tabby très sociable
11b) Mâle 11 mois noir sociable
12b) Mâle 6 mois bleu et blanc poils mi-longs très sociable


Silky ( 1001regards )
2a) Mâle, 2 ans, brun tabby, sociable


résa en direct
9a
10a
20a
23a


Contacts SOSchatsnac
18a) male age? noir un peu craintif
8a) femelle age? brun tabby un peu craintive
17a) male age? roux un peu craintif
**15b) Mâle adulte âge ? brun tabby poils mi-longs un peu craintif**


Calymone pour Handi'cats (grâce à votre aide)
16a) femelle 3 ans comportement? gris tabby
8b et 9b

Contact handi'cats ( en attente de résa )
3b) Mâle 4 mois colour point tabby très sociable
13b) Mâle 2 mois seal point poils mi-longs timide
14b) Mâle 2 mois gris tabby timide

------------------------------------------------------

Décédé en box

21a) male 4 mois brun tabby et blanc un peu craintif


Ne sont plus là

32a 

------------------------------------------------------------

SORTIES FOURRIÈRE

Endroit A : fina_flora samedi en fin de matinée avec 4 caisses dont une familiale.
Héliums: Je peux faire des sorties de A ou B si utile ; croiser un co-voitureur à Gretz sur la RN4 vers 10h30 ; point de rencontre Gagny ou Chelles vers 11h30-12h / 6 boites 
Endroit B : morphee23 samedi 23 au matin, 3 caisses (qu'elle garde, transferts à prévoir). 
Elle peut emmener les chats jusqu'à Croissy-Beaubourg pour lieux de rencontre ou autre arrêt sur route pour Nangis. / Sauf qu'elle est à deux pas de l'autre endroit ce matin-là, donc il faut du renfort à l'endroit B. 


COVOIT / MATÉRIEL DISPO


- National

Ponctuel :
http://www.rescue-forum.com/proposit...19-09-a-66352/
http://www.rescue-forum.com/proposit...ptembre-66442/
http://www.rescue-forum.com/proposit...mbre-ar-65139/
http://www.rescue-forum.com/proposit...ur-26-a-66302/
AR Paris-Cabourg via Caen le week-end du 29-30 sept. : Marinettemag peut compléter par un CAEN-jusqu'aux assos de BASSE NORMANDIE + DPT 35 ILLE ET VILAINE
Mayella : Chelles => Orléans (ou environs) le 29/09 (ne peut stocker les chats chez elle)
http://www.rescue-forum.com/proposit...octobre-64601/
fina_flora : AR Paris => Compiègne (60) pendant le we du 6/7 octobre
http://www.rescue-forum.com/proposit...0-12h37-66321/
http://www.rescue-forum.com/proposit...26-10-a-66295/
Lusiole: Paris/ St Dizier vendredi soir (cf Doodle)
Heliums: 12 ou 13 octobre peut déposer un ou plusieurs loulous entre paris et quimper 


Permanent/régulier :
pour transporter des chats dans leur famille d'accueil par le train (départ paris) <= THIERRY75018
http://www.rescue-forum.com/proposit...rovince-65759/
http://www.rescue-forum.com/proposit...s-paris-47278/
Mayella : Chelles => Orléans (ou environs) trajet une fois par mois (ne peut stocker les chats chez elle)
Lolotte7 : je peux faire Paris => Tours en TGV le lundi, mardi ou jeudi...voir vendredi en dernier dernier recours...


- RP

covoiturage région parisienne et banlieue nord ouest
coulommiers- torcy régulièrement
regulier paris 12 (75) >< sannois (95)
http://www.rescue-forum.com/proposit...communs-28757/
http://www.rescue-forum.com/proposit...voisins-50280/
http://www.rescue-forum.com/proposit...semaine-49670/
http://www.rescue-forum.com/proposit...d-ouest-57238/
Aurore92 : dispo samedi 23 dès 14H en transports en commun toutes zones (voir doodle).

Orl91 : Prêt de plusieurs cages dispo à corbeil essones (91)

RECHERCHES DE COVOIT:
 
recherche Pontault-combault (77) - PARIS 11 pour le 23/09 URGENT !! LittleOph se propose si quelqu'un peut lui prêter des caisses

Recherche co-voit/ co-train RP- BORDEAUX pour le weekend du 29/30 septembre
*

----------


## Elfenyu

*Fina-Flora -> A voir pour le co-voiturage par rapport aux chats que l'on sortira. Merci.
Si soucis ou pas possible, on se débrouillera. Merci.
*
Je me reconnecte demain soir vers 22H30 impossible avant.

----------


## fina_flora

@Elfenyu

si je compte bien, cela fait 9 caisses dont 2 familiale pour l'endroit A
et 6 caisses pour l'endroit B

je sors de A, mais j'ai que 4 caisses dont une familiale

----------


## coch

si j'ai bien compris SAUVE réserve tout le reste....suffira que lui soit envoyé en MP la liste des survivants moins le 12b ....non ?

----------


## SOSchatsNAC

C fait, elle a eu une liste erronée, c réglé, elle a la bonne.

----------


## SOSchatsNAC

> *Fina-Flora -> A voir pour le co-voiturage par rapport aux chats que l'on sortira. Merci.
> Si soucis ou pas possible, on se débrouillera. Merci.
> *
> Je me reconnecte demain soir vers 22H30 impossible avant.


Fina n'a pas assez de boites, je pense.

*Et pour endroit B, besoin de relais de Chelles à Clamart!!! 4 chats! 
Si qqn peut poster!* 

- - - Mise à jour - - -

*Et prêts de box secteur Palaiseau!!*

----------


## SOSchatsNAC

*PROMESSES DE DONS*

Menhir :10 pour 2a avec reçu (report SEM.37)
Gastonne :100  dont 20  pour 2a, 20 pour (3a/4a/5a), 20 pour 2b, et 40 pour 1b avec reçu (report SEM.37)
Lexiekiwi : 20 avec reçu si possible
TROCA : 45 avec reçu
Lorris : 20 pour le 2b, avec reçu
FARADAY : 5 pour le 2b, sans reçu
TACHA : 30 pour le 24a sans reçu
TanjaK : 20 avec reçu 
Sév51 : 20 avec reçu 
Pipsy : 150 (100 pour la 16a et 50 pour 8b) avec reçu si possible 
Contact aide-assos : 40 pour la 16a avec ou sans reçu ? 
Françoise P ( Hors rescue ) : 30 avec reçu 
Val S ( Hors rescue ) : 20 dont 10 pour 9a&10a 10 pour 27b sans reçu 


*TOTAL = 510 * 

*
QUI SUIT ?* 


*Merci à tous les donateurs !*

----------


## lynt

SAUVE a déjà une ardoise à quelque chose comme 8000€ pour les 31 chatons et 11 adultes sortis de fourrière en août ; avec le nombre de chats sortis cette semaine, ça va grandement alourdir la note. De l'aide pour eux svp (leur post d'appel à don pour leurs sorties précédentes est dans ma signature).

----------


## SOSchatsNAC

Le récap n'est pas bon, je ferai cela à ma PAUSE. Mais là, 2 SOS en plus! 

 ::  *DIFFUSION AUTORISÉE UNIQUEMENT AUPRÈS DE CONTACTS FIABLES, SUR SITES DE PROTECTION ANIMALE,* *&** INTERDITE SUR FACEBOOK, TWITTER OU SITES GRATUITS!*  :: 
_(merci d'indiquer cette mention - et de fait, celle-ci aussi - à chaque mise à jour sur les prochaines pages)
_

Ajouts.... De dernière minute et de dernière chance! 

*ENDROIT A : RÉSERVATIONS A FAIRE AU PLUS VITE!* 


*33a) Chaton, 4 à 6 semaines, noir et blanc, à peine sevré, très sociable* 

*34a) Chat âgé, sociable* (détails à venir) 
 :: * URGENT! sous perfusion* 


Et d'autres, mais je n'ai pas le temps de tout mettre, je pars en réunion sous peu, mais là je mets les 2 grosses urgences qui ne seront sans doute plus là semaine pro....

----------


## SOSchatsNAC

*13b ) Mâle 2 mois seal point timide
14b ) Mâle 2 mois gris tabby timide*
*Sont ensemble*
Sortant de suite

Ont été euthanasiés car "malades", Calymone vient de me passer l'info.............  ::

----------


## Mayella

> *Et pour endroit B, besoin de relais de Chelles à Clamart!!! 4 chats! 
> Si qqn peut poster!*


Quel jour le relais? Quelle heure? Je veux bien créer le sujet, mais j'ai besoin de ces infos  :Big Grin:

----------


## Morgane2404

Flokelo se renseigne sur l'urgence de l'endroit A je pourrais certainement le prendre, en plus apres sa quarantaine je pourrais le mettre aupres d'une mamounette dont les chatons on été adopter et depuis elle tourne en rond et s'occupe de materner tout le monde meme mes grands ;-)

----------


## Venise nest pas en Italie

> Quel jour le relais? Quelle heure? Je veux bien créer le sujet, mais j'ai besoin de ces infos


samedi fin de matinée

----------


## Mayella

> samedi fin de matinée


Faisable en transport ou pas? (Un chat par cage ou deux?)

----------


## Morgane2404

flokelo n'arrive pas a joindre l'endroit A quelqu'un pourrais essayer ? savoir comment va le loulou s'il a besoin de voir un véto etc...et son numéro de registre ;-)

----------


## SOSchatsNAC

*PROPOSITIONS FA => BESOIN D'ASSOC*

corinne27 : Transit quelques jours
fufu36 : Fa de transit sur Limoges
banzaï (94) : FAQ 15 jours
Heliums (77): FAQ pour un chat qui ne demande pas trop d'attention, car malheureusement pas assez de temps


*PROPOSITIONS ASSOC => BESOIN DE FA*

- Au pré de mon arche (zaberlo) : Si fald dans toute la france peut sortir un chat
- Pattounes sans toit (Virginie95) peut sortir un chat sociable sans soin lourd si FALD fiable secteur 92 ou 95 ou 75



*CHATS RÉSERVÉS
*
*La Chattounerie 
*1b) Femelle, jeune adulte, blanc brun tabby, très sociable
FA minou89
10b) Femelle 3 mois brun gris tabby très sociable
4b et 5b
16b et 17b*

Mistigrette 
*1a) femelle 2-3 ans, noire et blanche (maman) + son bébé de 2-3 mois (les deux autres petits de 1 mois sont décédés) - Coryza
*
Contact Venise 
*3a) Femelle, 3 mois, blanche tabby et brune, sociable
5a) Femelle, 3 mois, noire, sociable
URGENT! Coryza! La 3a est sous perf! *

Etho-logis (Ladycats)
*2b) Mâle, 2 ans, blanc brun tabby, très sociable+ La petite trico " mordeuse "
+ l'oublie de la semaine derniere
FAQ = Hupet FALD = Misstay
*

SAUVE
*24a) male 10 ans brun tabby et blanc un peu craintif, FIV+
12a) femelle age? brun tabby un peu craintive avec ses 4 bébés:
13a) femelle 1 mois brun tabby
14a) male 1 mois noir
15a) femelle 1 mois noire
19a) male age? noir et blanc poils mi longs un peu craintif
22a) male age? gris tabby et blanc
25a) male age? noir poils demi longs un peu craintif
26a) femelle age? brun tabby un peu craintive
27a) femelle 1 an noire et blanche maman un peu craintive, mais normal, défend ses bébés
28a) male 1 mois gris tabby et blanc
29a) male 1 mois noir et blanc
30a) male 1 mois et blanc
33a) chaton sexe ? 6 semaines noir & blanc sociable
35a) male age? noir et blanc un peu craintif
6b) Mâle 5 ans blanc brun tabby très sociable
11b) Mâle 11 mois noir sociable
15b) Mâle adulte âge ? brun tabby poils mi-longs un peu craintif
33a) Chaton, 4 à 6 semaines, noir et blanc, à peine sevré, très sociable 
*

résa en direct
*9a
10a
20a
23a
*

Contacts SOSchatsnac
*18a) male age? noir un peu craintif
8a) femelle age? brun tabby un peu craintive
17a) male age? roux un peu craintif
12b) Mâle 6 mois bleu et blanc poils mi-longs très sociable
36a) chaton sexe? 4 mois beige sociable
37a) chaton sexe? 4 mois tigré sociable 
*
+ ce chat* (et non Sylki): *
*2a) Mâle, 2 ans, brun tabby, sociable*
*
* Calymone pour Handi'cats 
*16a) femelle 3 ans comportement? gris tabby
8b et 9b*

Contact handi'cats
*3b) Mâle 4 mois colour point tabby très sociable

*------------------------------------------------------

Décédé en box

*21a) male 4 mois brun tabby et blanc un peu craintif*


Ne sont plus là
*4a)
6a)
7a)
11a)
17a)
19a)
21a)
22a)
25a)
26a)
31a)
32a) 
7b) Mâle 4 ans noir très sociable
13b) Mâle 2 mois seal point poils mi-longs timide
14b) Mâle 2 mois gris tabby timide

------------------------------------------------------------

*SORTIES FOURRIÈRE

*Endroit A : fina_flora samedi en fin de matinée avec 4 caisses dont une familiale.
Héliums: Je peux faire des sorties de A ou B si utile ; croiser un co-voitureur à Gretz sur la RN4 vers 10h30 ; point de rencontre Gagny ou Chelles vers 11h30-12h / 6 boites 
Endroit B : morphee23 samedi 23 au matin, 3 caisses (qu'elle garde, transferts à prévoir). 
Elle peut emmener les chats jusqu'à Croissy-Beaubourg pour lieux de rencontre ou autre arrêt sur route pour Nangis. / Sauf qu'elle est à deux pas de l'autre endroit ce matin-là, donc il faut du renfort à l'endroit B. 
*

COVOIT / MATÉRIEL DISPO


- National

Ponctuel :
http://www.rescue-forum.com/proposit...19-09-a-66352/
http://www.rescue-forum.com/proposit...ptembre-66442/
http://www.rescue-forum.com/proposit...mbre-ar-65139/
http://www.rescue-forum.com/proposit...ur-26-a-66302/
AR Paris-Cabourg via Caen le week-end du 29-30 sept. : Marinettemag peut compléter par un CAEN-jusqu'aux assos de BASSE NORMANDIE + DPT 35 ILLE ET VILAINE
Mayella : Chelles => Orléans (ou environs) le 29/09 (ne peut stocker les chats chez elle)
http://www.rescue-forum.com/proposit...octobre-64601/
fina_flora : AR Paris => Compiègne (60) pendant le we du 6/7 octobre
http://www.rescue-forum.com/proposit...0-12h37-66321/
http://www.rescue-forum.com/proposit...26-10-a-66295/
Lusiole: Paris/ St Dizier vendredi soir (cf Doodle)
Heliums: 12 ou 13 octobre peut déposer un ou plusieurs loulous entre paris et quimper 


Permanent/régulier :
pour transporter des chats dans leur famille d'accueil par le train (départ paris) <= THIERRY75018
http://www.rescue-forum.com/proposit...rovince-65759/
http://www.rescue-forum.com/proposit...s-paris-47278/
Mayella : Chelles => Orléans (ou environs) trajet une fois par mois (ne peut stocker les chats chez elle)
Lolotte7 : je peux faire Paris => Tours en TGV le lundi, mardi ou jeudi...voir vendredi en dernier dernier recours...


- RP

covoiturage région parisienne et banlieue nord ouest
coulommiers- torcy régulièrement
regulier paris 12 (75) >< sannois (95)
http://www.rescue-forum.com/proposit...communs-28757/
http://www.rescue-forum.com/proposit...voisins-50280/
http://www.rescue-forum.com/proposit...semaine-49670/
http://www.rescue-forum.com/proposit...d-ouest-57238/
Aurore92 : dispo samedi 23 dès 14H en transports en commun toutes zones (voir doodle).

Orl91 : Prêt de plusieurs cages dispo à corbeil essones (91)

RECHERCHES DE COVOIT:

recherche Pontault-combault (77) - PARIS 11 pour le 23/09 URGENT !! 

LittleOph se propose si quelqu'un peut lui prêter des caisses

Recherche co-voit/ co-train RP- BORDEAUX pour le weekend du 29/30 septembre
*

----------


## SOSchatsNAC

> flokelo n'arrive pas a joindre l'endroit A quelqu'un pourrais essayer ? savoir comment va le loulou s'il a besoin de voir un véto etc...et son numéro de registre ;-)


Sauve a appelé ce matin, elle n'a pas eu d'infos sur lui......
Les urgences qu'on voulait sortir ce jour ne le peuvent pas....
Salmo y est allée pr rien.....
Nous n'avons pas le registre, c un chat que Pouicpouinette a vu hier se faire perfuser.

----------


## Morgane2404

donc on attends ??

----------


## minou89

Vu sur FB, Laurence (Les Amis de Neo) fait un Paris -> Lyon samedi 22/09. Départ 12h50 gare de Lyon

----------


## SOSchatsNAC

> donc on attends ??


MP adressé à toi et Flokelo.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Deux petits pour Minou89 ont été euthanasiés car "trop faibles".

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Quel jour le relais? Quelle heure? Je veux bien créer le sujet, mais j'ai besoin de ces infos


En voiture, demain matin. Fin de matinée.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Le nombre de chats sortants est moins "important" que prévu, car bcp ne sont plus là... Un point sera fait en soirée.

----------


## lynt

*PROPOSITIONS FA => BESOIN D'ASSOC*

corinne27 : Transit quelques jours
fufu36 : Fa de transit sur Limoges
banzaï (94) : FAQ 15 jours
Heliums (77): FAQ pour un chat qui ne demande pas trop d'attention, car malheureusement pas assez de temps


*PROPOSITIONS ASSOC => BESOIN DE FA*

- Au pré de mon arche (zaberlo) : Si fald dans toute la france peut sortir un chat
- Pattounes sans toit (Virginie95) peut sortir un chat sociable sans soin lourd si FALD fiable secteur 92 ou 95 ou 75


*CHATS RÉSERVÉS*

La Chattounerie 
1b) Femelle, jeune adulte, blanc brun tabby, très sociable
10b) Femelle 3 mois brun gris tabby très sociable
4b) Femelle 1 mois tricolore gris timidou (CORYZA + TRES JEUNES)
5b) Femelle 1 mis tricolore timidou (CORYZA + TRES JEUNES)
FA minou89

L'Ecole du Chat de Villeparisis (Mistigrette) 
1a) femelle 2-3 ans, noire et blanche (maman) + son bébé de 2-3 mois (les deux autres petits de 1 mois sont décédés) - Coryza

Contact Venise 
3a) Femelle, 3 mois, blanche tabby et brune, sociable (coryza, sous perf)
5a) Femelle, 3 mois, noire, sociable (coryza)
2a) Mâle, 2 ans, brun tabby, sociable

Etho-logis (Ladycats)
2b) Mâle, 2 ans, blanc brun tabby, très sociable + La petite trico " mordeuse "
+ l'oublie de la semaine derniere
FAQ = Hupet FALD = Misstay

Sauve
24a) male 10 ans brun tabby et blanc un peu craintif, FIV+
12a) femelle age? brun tabby un peu craintive avec ses 4 bébés:
13a) femelle 1 mois brun tabby
14a) male 1 mois noir
15a) femelle 1 mois noire
27a) femelle 1 an noire et blanche maman un peu craintive, mais normal, défend ses bébés
28a) male 1 mois gris tabby et blanc
29a) male 1 mois noir et blanc
30a) male 1 mois et blanc
33a) Chaton, 4 à 6 semaines, noir et blanc, à peine sevré, très sociable 
35a) male age? noir et blanc un peu craintif
6b) Mâle 5 ans blanc brun tabby très sociable
11b) Mâle 11 mois noir sociable
15b) Mâle adulte âge ? brun tabby poils mi-longs un peu craintif

Contacts SOSchatsnac
18a) male age? noir un peu craintif
8a) femelle age? brun tabby un peu craintive
12b) Mâle 6 mois bleu et blanc poils mi-longs très sociable
36a) chaton sexe? 4 mois beige sociable
37a) chaton sexe? 4 mois tigré sociable
 17a) male age? roux un peu craintif

Handi'Cats
16a) femelle 3 ans comportement? gris tabby
8b) Femelle 3 mois crème tabby timidou (CECITE OEIL DROIT ET EN CORYZA)
9b) Femelle 3 mois roux point sociable (CORYZA)

Contact Handi'Cats
3b) Mâle 4 mois colour point tabby très sociable

Réservés en direct
9a) male 2 mois noir et blanc sociable
10a) male 2 mois noir sociable
20a) male 4 mois noir et blanc un peu craintif
23a) femelle 4 mois tortie tabby grise sociable (urgent gros coryza)

Décédés en box
4a) Femelle, 3 mois, brun tabby blanche, sociable
6a) Mâle, âge?, couleur?, très sociable 
URGENT! Arrivé avec une plaie à la joue pleine d'asticots! Soignée désormais, à sortir en urgence: plaie ouverte 
7a) femelle age? brun tabby et blanche un peu craintive
11a) male age ? brun tabby un peu craintif
19a) male age? noir et blanc poils mi longs un peu craintif
21a) male 4 mois brun tabby et blanc un peu craintif
22a) male age? gris tabby et blanc
25a) male age? noir poils demi longs un peu craintif
26a) femelle age? brun tabby un peu craintive
31a) femelle 1 an brun tabby un peu craintive
32a) femelle 2 ans brun tabby et blanche un peu craintive
7b) Mâle 4 ans noir très sociable
13b) Mâle 2 mois seal point poils mi-longs timide
14b) Mâle 2 mois gris tabby timide
16b) Mâle 3 mois blanc brun tabby timidou (CORYZA TOUS LES 2)
17b) Femelle 3 mois brun tabby et blanc timidou (CORYZA TOUS LES 2)
RIP les minous...  :: 


*SORTIES FOURRIERE*

Endroit A : fina_flora samedi en fin de matinée avec 4 caisses dont une familiale.Héliums: Je peux faire des sorties de A ou B si utile ; croiser un co-voitureur à Gretz sur la RN4 vers 10h30 ; point de rencontre Gagny ou Chelles vers 11h30-12h / 6 boites

Endroit B : morphee23 samedi 23 au matin, 3 caisses (qu'elle garde, transferts à prévoir). Elle peut emmener les chats jusqu'à Croissy-Beaubourg pour lieux de rencontre ou autre arrêt sur route pour Nangis. / Sauf qu'elle est à deux pas de l'autre endroit ce matin-là, donc il faut du renfort à l'endroit B. SORTIES FOURRIÈRE


*COVOIT / MATÉRIEL DISPO*

*- National*

Ponctuel 
http://www.rescue-forum.com/proposit...ptembre-66442/
http://www.rescue-forum.com/proposit...mbre-ar-65139/
http://www.rescue-forum.com/proposit...ur-26-a-66302/
Mayella : Chelles => Orléans (ou environs) le 29/09 (ne peut stocker les chats chez elle)
AR Paris-Cabourg via Caen le week-end du 29-30 sept. : : Marinettemag peut compléter par un CAEN-jusqu'aux assos de BASSE NORMANDIE + DPT 35 ILLE ET VILAINE
http://www.rescue-forum.com/proposit...octobre-64601/
fina_flora : AR Paris => Compiègne (60) pendant le we du 6/7 octobre
http://www.rescue-forum.com/proposit...0-12h37-66321/
Heliums: 12 ou 13 octobre peut déposer un ou plusieurs loulous entre paris et quimper
http://www.rescue-forum.com/proposit...26-10-a-66295/

Permanent/régulier :
pour transporter des chats dans leur famille d'accueil par le train  (départ paris) <= THIERRY75018
http://www.rescue-forum.com/proposit...rovince-65759/
http://www.rescue-forum.com/proposit...s-paris-47278/
Mayella : Chelles => Orléans (ou environs) trajet une fois par mois (ne peut stocker les chats chez elle)
Lolotte7 : je peux faire Paris => Tours en TGV le lundi, mardi ou jeudi...voir vendredi en dernier dernier recours...


*- RP*

covoiturage région parisienne et banlieue nord ouest
coulommiers- torcy régulièrement
regulier paris 12 (75) >< sannois (95)
http://www.rescue-forum.com/proposit...communs-28757/
http://www.rescue-forum.com/proposit...voisins-50280/
http://www.rescue-forum.com/proposit...semaine-49670/
http://www.rescue-forum.com/proposit...d-ouest-57238/
Aurore92 : dispo samedi 23 dès 14H en transports en commun toutes zones (voir doodle)
Orl91 (91) : Prêt de plusieurs cages dispo à corbeil essones
LittleOph se propose si quelqu'un peut lui prêter des caisses


*RECHERCHES DE COVOIT*

http://www.rescue-forum.com/recherch...-urgent-66923/
http://www.rescue-forum.com/recherch...ptembre-66925/

----------


## morphee23

Je ne sais pas si je suis sollicitée ou pas pour sortir des minous de l'endroit B. Comme beaucoup savent j'ai des problèmes de réseaux avec mon tel portable (Je ne capte qu'en dehors de chez moi !), n'hésitez pas à me contacter par mail !

Pour info si pas besoin de moi pour l'endroit B, je peux me rendre à l'endroit A pour en sortir et les emmener jusqu'à Pontault Combault par exemple ou alentours... 
A vous de voir et de me dire où mon aide sera la plus appréciées.

----------


## Mistouflette

Ils sont sortis cet après-midi...........;;OUF

*8a) femelle age? brun tabby un peu craintive
* :: * URGENT! Ulcère à l'oeil droit*  :: 
pas très à l'aise


*17a) male age? roux un peu craintif
*ne sait pas trop où il en est

*18a) male age? noir un peu craintif*
très pris, le pauvre*


*36a) chaton sexe? 4 mois beige sociable
37a) chaton sexe? 4 mois tigré sociable 
la cantine est bonne

----------


## SOSchatsNAC

> Je ne sais pas si je suis sollicitée ou pas pour sortir des minous de l'endroit B. Comme beaucoup savent j'ai des problèmes de réseaux avec mon tel portable (Je ne capte qu'en dehors de chez moi !), n'hésitez pas à me contacter par mail !
> 
> Pour info si pas besoin de moi pour l'endroit B, je peux me rendre à l'endroit A pour en sortir et les emmener jusqu'à Pontault Combault par exemple ou alentours... 
> A vous de voir et de me dire où mon aide sera la plus appréciées.


Nous n'avons rien organisé encore car bcp d'imprévus et surtout trop de temps passé en journée à faire de la PA à la place du travail, on s'en occupe au plus vite et on vous tient au courant! Merci!

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Merci Mistouflette pour les photos, c'est tjs un bonheur de les voir sortis de là!

----------


## menhir

Le 17a mâle roux un peu craintif était dans la liste des DCD. Heureuse pour lui qu'il soit rescapé !
Par contre dans ceux sortis pour ContactsSOSchatsNAC devait figurer le 2a (jeune mâle tigré - diarrhée), je ne le vois pas dans ceux sortis de A par MISTOUFLETTE cet A.M.

----------


## Venise nest pas en Italie

Menhir, il sort demain

----------


## Pouicpouinette

Ah ça fait plaisir de les voir dehors ! c'était dur hier de les voir tous et d'en sortir qu'un !

----------


## menhir

Merci Venise n'est pas en Italie, et également aux différentes équipes : surfeuses du net, co-voitureuses, etc ...
C'est vrai que cela met du baume au coeur d'en voir dehors ce soir, après les pertes des nombreuses urgences de cette semaine.
On n'y croyait presque plus.

----------


## lynt

*Edit.*

----------


## minou89

merci pour cette formidable mobilisation !!! Pensées pleines d'amour pour tout ces petits qui n'ont pas eu ce bonheur...

----------


## SOSchatsNAC

Encore une soirée chaos total, je ne vous explique pas comment on est tous en train de s'arracher les cheveux car une partie des co-voit capotent....

----------


## fina_flora

> Encore une soirée chaos total, je ne vous explique pas comment on est tous en train de s'arracher les cheveux car une partie des co-voit capotent....


vous avez quoi?
il vous manque quoi?
pourquoi ne pas faire un mail à tout les covoitureurs avec ces informations?
peut être que l'un d'eux trouvera avec son regard neuf la partie qui vous manque.....

----------


## lynt

Je pense que ce ne sont pas des regards qu'il manque, ce sont des bras  :Frown: .

----------


## menhir

edit

----------


## fina_flora

je rappel que si vous possédez un pass navigo en région parisienne, celui-ci est dézonné le samedi
je peux déposer des chats vers Cesson (rer D) ou Palaiseau (rer B)

----------


## coch

> *13b ) Mâle 2 mois seal point timide
> 14b ) Mâle 2 mois gris tabby timide*
> *Sont ensemble*
> Sortant de suite
> 
> Ont été euthanasiés car "malades", Calymone vient de me passer l'info.............


 ::  ::  ::  RIP les bibous, désolé de n'avoir pu vous sortir plus tôt.....

----------


## SOSchatsNAC

> vous avez quoi?
> il vous manque quoi?
> pourquoi ne pas faire un mail à tout les covoitureurs avec ces informations?
> peut être que l'un d'eux trouvera avec son regard neuf la partie qui vous manque.....


Merci du conseil, à priori c'est ce qu'on faisait....  :: 
Et on a tout bouclé.

----------


## menhir

Super !!!

----------


## SarahC

Encore une semaine atroce, vous ne pouvez imaginer le OFF de ces SOS...

Que les co-voit et assoc postent les nouvelles, et des photos, ça au moins ça me fera plaisir.

Merci à toutes et à tous de les soutenir, ces pauvres misères....

Des chats que nous avons réservés ne sont pas prêts, on recherche en urgence un co-voit mardi, direction Clamart, si les animaux sont en vie.... 

Bon WE.

----------


## lolotte7

Merci a toutes pour ces sorties...et a l energie qu il vous a fallu pour tout organiser...
Je posterai ce we une photo de la 5a qui est chez une amie et qui va de mieux en mieux!!! Elle mange boit et ronronne à tout va!
Sans vous elle ne serait plus....

----------


## SOSchatsNAC

http://www.rescue-forum.com/adoption...5/#post1327288

*NOUVEAU SUJET, et après, terminé... WE.*

----------


## SOSchatsNAC

Concernant les dons de la semaine 39, inutile de flécher, la moitié de la liste au moins sera euthanasiée mardi, donc mieux vaut un don pr "les urgences" de l'endroit A qu'un don fléché...

----------


## SOSchatsNAC

Lui c'est le petit de 1 mois-6 semaines réservé pour SAUVE; qui ne sort pas ce matin car "pas près"... 
Il est sous délai jusqu'au 28.... Dites lui au revoir, je suis dégoutée, mais d'ici là, un tout petit.....

.....

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Et ça c la maman noire et blanche résa par SAUVE, pas prête (résa faites le vendredi...):



*Qui, si son petit et elles survivent, sortiront MARDI! 

MAIS IL FAUT UN CO-VOITURAGE DU SUD DE PARIS A CLAMART!!! QUI PEUT?*

----------


## Morgane2404

Pti père il a la peau sur les os ... Je file chercher nos protégés sous handicat's et contact handicat's je vous poste des photos des mon retour car je ne sais pas le faire du iPhone ...

----------


## Tacha

Le co-voiturage de mardi devrait être vers quelle heure dans l'idéal ? Je travaille à côté de Montparnasse et pourrais le faire pendant l'heure du déjeuner seulement

----------


## SOSchatsNAC

> Le co-voiturage de mardi devrait être vers quelle heure dans l'idéal ? Je travaille à côté de Montparnasse et pourrais le faire pendant l'heure du déjeuner seulement


Je dirais AM....

----------


## Tacha

Dommage. Pas possible pour moi l'apres-midi. Désolée. Si ça change faites-moi signe même à la dernière minute

----------


## coch

::  la 27a est méconnaissable....sait-on combien de petits lui reste-t-il ?

----------


## Heliums

*La Chattounerie 

*
10b) Femelle 3 mois brun gris tabby très sociable
4b) Femelle 1 mois tricolore gris timidou (CORYZA + TRES JEUNES)
5b) Femelle 1 mis tricolore timidou (CORYZA + TRES JEUNES)
FA minou89



Je pense qu'en cliquant sur l'image vous pourrez la voir en plus grand. Je pense que c'est ces trois là sur les quatre prévus dans un premier temps.

----------


## Lusiole

Covoit possible en transports en commun ?

----------


## Heliums

*Handi'Cats*

16a) femelle 3 ans comportement? gris tabby



La pauvre puce a peut-être le mal des transports (j'espère que c'est juste ça) et pour faire bonne mesure elle m'a fait la grosse commission; la bonne nouvelle c'est que c'est pas de la diarrhée !   :: 

8b) Femelle 3 mois crème tabby timidou (CECITE OEIL DROIT ET EN CORYZA)
9b) Femelle 3 mois roux point sociable (CORYZA)

*Contact Handi'Cats

*3b) Mâle 4 mois colour point tabby très sociable => avec de magnifiques yeux bleus  ::

----------


## Heliums

6b) Mâle 5 ans blanc brun tabby très sociable

11b) Mâle 11 mois noir sociable

15b) Mâle adulte âge ? brun tabby poils mi-longs un peu craintif
 il a vraiment l'ait bien pris le pauvre

----------


## SarahC

> Dommage. Pas possible pour moi l'apres-midi. Désolée. Si ça change faites-moi signe même à la dernière minute


En fait c ouvert entre midi et 14... Juste que le toubib commence les eutha à 9h... Dc si prévenus à temps elle peut être prête.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> la 27a est méconnaissable....sait-on combien de petits lui reste-t-il ?


Un, couchée dans de la chiasse. Il sera certainement mort si ne l'est pas déjà. Je ne supporte plus ces lieux et toutes les assocs qui pourraient aider et ont de la place et ne se bougent pas le cul. Mélange de haine et de désespoir. Bref. Sale semaine.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Covoit possible en transports en commun ?


Non accessible. Pas le début. Ms si qqn pouvait faire le début au moins en voiture...

- - - Mise à jour - - -

MERCI HELIUMS pour les photos. Qqn pourra faire un recap global une fois ttes les photos postées? C mieux co ça on voit bien qui est qui et sous qui! Merci par avance.

----------


## SarahC

HELIUMS, il y a un fiv ds ceux de Sauve, lequel? Et le noir, av son collier, il avait dc un proprio! Les Minou89 ne sont plus que 4? Et pour Handicats, les BB dont cécité sont bien sortis?

----------


## vhak

oui les bb de handicats sont sortis. Morgane les a installé chez elle : photos à venir

----------


## Mayella

Le FIV+ est le brun tabby qu'on a déposé chez le vétérinaire.

----------


## Heliums

Et la dernière, celle que toutes les assos réservent, qui est prête depuis la semaine dernière et pis un coup elle est "un male", un coup elle est  "pas réservée", un coup elle est "partie", un coup elle est "pas prête", ... ::  ::  :: 
bon, enfin, miss est dans ma salle de bain, elle a tout visité, a mangé la moitié de sa patée et est retournée lire le journal dans sa caisse... (peut-être c'est la couverture verte dans le dodo qui ne lui plait pas !)
Depuis qu'elle sait qu'elle va chez Piam, elle apprend à cracher, à   ::  et à  :: , histoire de tenir la route auprès des bleus et blancs qui ont transités chez moi dernièrement. Bon, j'ai confiance, je l'ai manipulée facilement pour la changer de boite, laissons lui le bénéfice du doute, je l'ai juste dérangée au beau milieu d'un article interessant problablement.
Je vais aller bouquiner un peu avec elle et je vous tiens au courant  :: 

Alors, j'ai été passer un peu de temps avec cette jolie poupée ; je reviendrais avec d'autres photos, elle est beaucoup plus jolie que ça, poils mi long, et longs sur le dessus du dos et la belle queue en panache ! Elle est très caline et quand on la caresse et qu'on arrive en bas du dos, elle nous la joue "petit rat de l'opéra", passe d'une patte sur l'autre sur la pointe des pieds.
Après Miss Grincheuse il y a deux semaines, c'est donc Miss Gracieuse que j'héberge.  :: 
Elle est maintenant en train de faire dodo sur sa couverture verte ; je suppose que c'est la tête de Poutine sur le journal qui l'avait mise sur la réserve tout à l'heure  :: 
Elle éternue de temps en temps et a le bidou qui gargouille la pauvre. (elle a eu 3 jours de Panatruc le 13, en même temps que son vaccin) Elle est d'une maigreur effrayante.

----------


## Heliums

> HELIUMS, il y a un fiv ds ceux de Sauve, lequel? Et le noir, av son collier, il avait dc un proprio! Les Minou89 ne sont plus que 4? Et pour Handicats, les BB dont cécité sont bien sortis?


Dans ceux de Sauve, dans ce qui m'a été dit ce matin :
- le blanc tabby brun a été abandonné par ses maitres car bien que castré, faisait pipi partout (ce qui ne veux rien dire pour le futur j'ai eu une minette qui ne faisait rien chez moi mais pipi partout chez ses adoptants bien qu'elle aie une caisse et accès extérieur, un minou qui ne fait rien depuis mais qui nous arrosait les lits), alors plutôt que de chercher la raison, ils ont bazardé le chat
- le petit noir n'est pas tatoué et n'a pas été réclammé ; bien la peine de lui mettre un beau petit collier ; Je viens de tilter qu'il a un petit machin pour mettre l'adresse, on apperçoit sur la photo, j'espère au moins qu'ils l'ont ouvert et ont appelé s'il y avait quelque chose dedans,  :: 
J'en déduit que le fiv pourrait être celui qui a l'air un peu mal en point, mais au fond je n'en sais rien du tout.
Pour Minou 89, je n'en ai que 3 sur ma liste des sorties.
Pour Handicat, c'est les 3 qu'on voit dans la même boite. celui crème et roux qu'on voit au premier plan est celui qui a l'oeil abimé (cliquer sur la photo pour le voir en plus grand)

----------


## Morgane2404

Merci aux covoitureuses pour les sorties ! 
Voici des nouvelles : 
*Handi'Cats*

16a) femelle 3 ans comportement? gris tabby






C'est une minette adorable, elle c'est jeter sur les croquettes et la pâtée, et n'as rien eu lors de la seconde partie du voyage. 
Elle ronronnais sous mes caresses ;-) et se montre très réceptive et attentive.

8b) Femelle 3 mois crème tabby timidou (CECITE OEIL DROIT ET EN CORYZA)
Petite puce noté au départ à la fourriere "glaucome" alors peut être a vérifier ?? 
Plutôt bien potelée et sympa mais a tout de même filer se cacher sous le divan ;-)





9b) Femelle 3 mois roux point sociable (CORYZA)
Jolie pepette, qui a surement la queue cassée ( ou malformation); cela ne la dérange pas et elle se mobilise très bien, a de beaux yeux bleus, peureuse elle est aller se cacher directement sous le divan, sans même aller grignoter.




*Contact handicaps

*3b) Mâle 4 mois colour point tabby très sociable => avec de magnifiques yeux bleus  :: , je confirme pour les très beaux yeux.
Il est assez pris au niveau respiratoire donc inhalation de Pérubore ce soir et antibio ( ainsi que les 2 autres).
Il est très sociable et ronronne juste à nous voir ;-)

----------


## Tacha

Pour revenir sur ma proposition c'est en transport en commun et par Paris Sud j'ai compris dans le sud de Paris. Si c'est à perpete ça va pas être possible. Désolée si j'ai mal compris...

----------


## menhir

> Et la dernière, celle que toutes les assos réservent, qui est prête depuis la semaine dernière et pis un coup elle est "un male", un coup elle est "pas réservée", un coup elle est "partie", un coup elle est "pas prête", ...
> bon, enfin, miss est dans ma salle de bain, elle a tout visité, a mangé la moitié de sa patée et est retournée lire le journal dans sa caisse... (peut-être c'est la couverture verte dans le dodo qui ne lui plait pas !)
> Depuis qu'elle sait qu'elle va chez Piam, elle apprend à cracher, à  et à , histoire de tenir la route auprès des bleus et blancs qui ont transités chez moi dernièrement. Bon, j'ai confiance, je l'ai manipulée facilement pour la changer de boite, laissons lui le bénéfice du doute, je l'ai juste dérangée au beau milieu d'un article interessant problablement.
> Je vais aller bouquiner un peu avec elle et je vous tiens au courant


*MERCI* à *SOSchatsNAC* et aux *équipes de co-voitureuses* et à *HELIUMS* pour elle (lui, on ne sait plus ?) donnée au départ pour 
11a MALE 2 ans, brun tabby, sociable (URGENT DIARRHEES) en semaine 37. Du moins, il semble que ce soit lui (elle).

----------


## Morgane2404

Pour le plaisir :

----------


## Gaia4ever

Merci à toutes pour ces sorties, ça fait plaisir de les voir sortis de l'enfer!
C'est tout de même dingue tous ces chats avec des colliers qui se retrouvent à la fourrière!
 C'est pas un beau collier qu'il faut leur mettre, mais les identifier, oui!  :: 

La semaine dernière avec Mistouflette on en a sorti 3 rien qu'à l'endroit B avec des colliers! :: 

Cela dit, c'est pas parce qu'ils ont un collier que réclamés... pfff!!!  ::

----------


## menhir

Je suis peut-être encore naïve mais le temps qu'il le cherche aux alentours de chez eux, 2 ou 3 jours, puis le temps qu'ils fassent le tour des fourrières, le délai de 8 jours est peut-être trop juste. Enfin, si ce délai est bien de huit jours.

----------


## SarahC

> Je suis peut-être encore naïve mais le temps qu'il le cherche aux alentours de chez eux, 2 ou 3 jours, puis le temps qu'ils fassent le tour des fourrières, le délai de 8 jours est peut-être trop juste. Enfin, si ce délai est bien de huit jours.


8 jours ouvrés dc souvent 10. Délai respecté mais les gens qui ne savent pas que l'identification est obligatoire savent encore moins qu'une fourrière n'est pas un refuge et svt les personnes qui niveau mairie and co devraient les y orienter ne le font pas. Avez vous déjà vu UNE LIGNE sur les fourrières qq part? UNE PUB, UN REPORTAGE, UNE SEULE CAMPAGNE des "grandes fondations" sur ce qu'est une puce ceci dit?! Que dalle!

----------


## menhir

> 8 jours ouvrés dc souvent 10. Délai respecté mais les gens qui ne savent pas que l'identification est obligatoire savent encore moins qu'une fourrière n'est pas un refuge et svt les personnes qui niveau mairie and co devraient les y orienter ne le font pas. Avez vous déjà vu UNE LIGNE sur les fourrières qq part? UNE PUB, UN REPORTAGE, UNE SEULE CAMPAGNE des "grandes fondations" sur ce qu'est une puce ceci dit?! Que dalle!


OUI, il y a quelques années. C'est vrai suite à l'épisode du chiot introduit du Maroc par une famille revenant de là-bas. Ce chiot avait "échappé" à la famille sur les quais de notre belle ville et il était suspecté d'être porteur de la RAGE. Alors bien sûr, branle-bas de combat des autôrités sanitaires, et retransmission par les media (y compris journaux télévisés régionaux). Relais également par les media du fait que tout animal retrouvé "divaguant et non identifié" serait aussitôt ramassé par la fourrière où il serait euthanasié si on ne pouvait pas prouver qu'il était vacciné.
Cela avait fait grand bruit ici,* bien sûr à cause du problème sanitaire*. Les vétos avaient été submergés de demande d'identification et de vaccination anti-rabbique.

----------


## minou89

Merci Heliums pour les photos des petits. Oui,  normalement il devait y avoir 2 petits de 3 mois. Ils étaient réservés mais ont été euthanasiés car "trop faibles" !!! Surtout 2 puces en moins !!! ::

----------


## Lusiole

Merci pour toutes ces sorties et pour les photos !




> - le petit noir n'est pas tatoué et n'a pas été réclammé ; bien la peine de lui mettre un beau petit collier ; Je viens de tilter qu'il a un petit machin pour mettre l'adresse, on apperçoit sur la photo, j'espère au moins qu'ils l'ont ouvert et ont appelé s'il y avait quelque chose dedans,


Franchement, je n'en suis pas si sûre... S'il y a une adresse, je tenterai d'appeler tout de même. 




> Non accessible. Pas le début. Ms si qqn pouvait faire le début au moins en voiture...


OK. Ne pas hésiter à m'appeler si besoin (mais si possible la veille, j'ai cours ce jour là, donc je dois sécher si je fais le covoit, donc m'organiser avec mon ami  :Smile: ).

----------


## Venise nest pas en Italie

*1b) Femelle, jeune adulte, blanc brun tabby, très sociable*
Sortante le 14/09
=> Réservé par la Chatounnerie 
Encore une jeune chatte qui a passé trop de temps en fourrière. Une "ancienne" certes rescapée, mais très maigre, et avec un gros coryza.
Depuis sa sortie jeudi , elle ne boit , ni ne mange seule. Elle doit rejoindre Minou89 ce soir.

----------


## Heliums

Je ne résiste pas à vous mettre quelques photos de ma jolie poupée caline. Je lui ai fait une petite beauté ce matin. Elle s'est laissée coiffer avec beaucoup de patience. J'adore ses belles couleurs feuilles d'automne.

----------


## menhir

C'est vrai qu'elle est jolie. Et quand elle se sera un peu remplumée et que son poil aura retrouvé sa brillance, elle sera MAGNIFIQUE !

----------


## cecile625

des nouvelles de l'ex 24a, blanc et tigré 10 ans FIV puis plus FIV? comment va-t-il? Merci!  ::

----------


## Gaia4ever

> *1b) Femelle, jeune adulte, blanc brun tabby, très sociable*
> Sortante le 14/09
> => Réservé par la Chatounnerie 
> Encore une jeune chatte qui a passé trop de temps en fourrière. Une "ancienne" certes rescapée, mais très maigre, et avec un gros coryza.
> Depuis sa sortie jeudi , elle ne boit , ni ne mange seule. Elle doit rejoindre Minou89 ce soir.


On croise les doigts et on espère que ça va aller pour elle, petite mère!  ::

----------


## lolotte7

la petite 5a qui se remplume!!

----------


## lynt

*CHATS SORTIS*


*La Chattounerie* 

1b) Femelle, jeune adulte, blanc brun tabby, très sociable
_"Encore une jeune chatte qui a passé trop de temps en fourrière. Une "ancienne" certes rescapée, mais très maigre, et avec un gros coryza.
Depuis sa sortie jeudi , elle ne boit , ni ne mange seule."_

10b) Femelle 3 mois brun gris tabby très sociable
4b) Femelle 1 mois tricolore gris timidou (CORYZA + TRES JEUNES)
5b) Femelle 1 mis tricolore timidou (CORYZA + TRES JEUNES)




*L'école du Chat de Villeparisis (Mistigrette)* 

1a) femelle 2-3 ans, noire et blanche (maman) + son bébé de 2-3 mois (les deux autres petits de 1 mois sont décédés) - Coryza


*Piam*

3a) Femelle, 3 mois, blanche tabby et brune, sociable (coryza, sous perf)
5a) Femelle, 3 mois, noire, sociable (coryza)



2a) Mâle, 2 ans, brun tabby, sociable (c'est une minette)




*Etho-logis (Ladycats)*

2b) Mâle, 2 ans, blanc brun tabby, très sociable + La petite trico " mordeuse "
+ l'oublie de la semaine derniere


*Sauve*

24a) male 10 ans brun tabby et blanc un peu craintif, FIV+

 

12a) femelle age? brun tabby un peu craintive avec ses 4 bébés
13a) femelle 1 mois brun tabby
14a) male 1 mois noir
15a) femelle 1 mois noire
27a) femelle 1 an noire et blanche maman un peu craintive, mais normal, défend ses bébés
28a) male 1 mois gris tabby et blanc
29a) male 1 mois noir et blanc
30a) male 1 mois et blanc
33a) Chaton, 4 à 6 semaines, noir et blanc, à peine sevré, très sociable 
35a) male age? noir et blanc un peu craintif
6b) Mâle 5 ans blanc brun tabby très sociable



11b) Mâle 11 mois noir sociable



15b) Mâle adulte âge ? brun tabby poils mi-longs un peu craintif




*Contacts SOSchatsnac*

18a) male age? noir un peu craintif


_"très pris, le pauvre"_

8a) femelle age? brun tabby un peu craintive


_"pas très à l'aise"_

12b) Mâle 6 mois bleu et blanc poils mi-longs très sociable

36a) chaton sexe? 4 mois beige sociable
37a) chaton sexe? 4 mois tigré sociable 



 

17a) male age? roux un peu craintif

 
_"ne sait pas trop où il en est"
_

*Handi'Cats*

16a) femelle 3 ans comportement? gris tabby



8b) Femelle 3 mois crème tabby timidou (CECITE OEIL DROIT ET EN CORYZA)



9b) Femelle 3 mois roux point sociable (CORYZA)




*Contact Handi'Cats*

3b) Mâle 4 mois colour point tabby très sociable


_"Il est assez pris au niveau respiratoire donc inhalation de Pérubore ce soir et antibio ( ainsi que les 2 autres)."_

**************************************************  *******

*PROMESSES DE DONS*

Menhir :10 pour 2a avec reçu (report SEM.37)
Gastonne :100  dont 20  pour 2a, 20 pour (3a/4a/5a), 20 pour 2b, et 40 pour 1b avec reçu (report SEM.37)
Lexiekiwi : 20 avec reçu si possible
TROCA : 45 avec reçu
Lorris : 20 pour le 2b, avec reçu
FARADAY : 5 pour le 2b, sans reçu
TACHA : 30 pour le 24a sans reçu
TanjaK : 20 avec reçu 
Sév51 : 20 avec reçu 
Pipsy : 150 (100 pour la 16a et 50 pour 8b) avec reçu si possible 
Contact aide-assos : 40 pour la 16a avec ou sans reçu ? 
Françoise P ( Hors rescue ) : 30 avec reçu 
Val S ( Hors rescue ) : 20 dont 10 pour 9a&10a 10 pour 27b sans reçu 

*TOTAL = 510 * 

*Merci à tous les donateurs.*

----------


## Morgane2404

Bon et bien la minette "aveugle" de HAndicat's et le petit "Lancelo" de Contact Handicat's vont chez le véto a mon retour cet après midi, il ne mange plus vraiment et semble abattu, le coryza va mieux pourtant ....

Les 2 autres chatons vont bien ils adorent la paté et se mettent même à jouer ;-) 

Autre précision il est presque certains que la minette Aveugle n'as pas 3 ans, elle est d'une maigreur terrifiante, un poils viellit et il ne lui reste que 6 dents !! de plus je pense très certainement qu'elle est seulement malvoyante ( dans le noir surement) mais pas aveugle,elle évite les personnes etc... sa pupille reste cependant dilatée tout le temps. 

J'espère vous apporter de bonnes nouvelles ce soir ...

----------


## pipsy

> Bon et bien la minette "aveugle" de HAndicat's et le petit "Lancelo" de Contact Handicat's vont chez le véto a mon retour cet après midi, il ne mange plus vraiment et semble abattu, le coryza va mieux pourtant ....
> 
> Les 2 autres chatons vont bien ils adorent la paté et se mettent même à jouer ;-) 
> 
> Autre précision il est presque certains que la minette Aveugle n'as pas 3 ans, elle est d'une maigreur terrifiante, un poils viellit et il ne lui reste que 6 dents !! de plus je pense très certainement qu'elle est seulement malvoyante ( dans le noir surement) mais pas aveugle,elle évite les personnes etc... sa pupille reste cependant dilatée tout le temps. 
> 
> J'espère vous apporter de bonnes nouvelles ce soir ...


On espère aussi ....

Merci pour les nouvelles.

J'avais dit qu'en cas de problème je donnerai un coup de pouce supplémentaire à Handi'cats, je monte donc mon don à 200 euros.

----------


## Morgane2404

Alors petit CR pour les loulous : 

La minette Handicat's aveugle : Elle n'aurai pas 3 ans mais plutôt 10/12 ans, ce qui est sur c'est qu'elle est très maigre, elle n'est pas déshydrater par contre ça c'est bien. Nous avons fait un bilan sanguin, il est plutôt bon pour son âge, les conditions de son passé etc... 
Donc le seul truc qui aurai pu clocher était la thyroïde, son coeur bat très vite, donc elle fait surement de l'hypertension ( qui peut provoquer une cécité ) nous avons fait la prise de sang spécial pour la thyroïde et nous aurons les résultats dans 5/6 jours en attendant on continu le traitement commencer aujourd'hui qui devrait déjà la remettre sur pieds. et Marbocyl pour le coryza. On continu de lui mixer la pâté,avec nutrigel etc... jusqu'à ce qu'elle ce mette à remanger d'elle même. 
Ma belle louloutte à été très courageuse en tout cas  ::  

Pour le loulou de contact HANDICATS : C'est moins top, T° à 36,5, pris par le coryza, dème des pattes et très affaiblis. Il aurai 2mois et demi / 3 mois et non 4 ....
Il est donc hospitalisé, perfusé,et prise de sang faite. Rien n'est déterminer et rien n'est à exclure. 
Nous pensons fort au petit LANCELOT, malheureusement n'ayant pas le permis je ne peut lui rendre visite, mais j'appellerais à 10H comme il m'a dit pour prendre des nouvelles. Pour lui le pronostic vital n'est pas engager car nous avons eu le bon réflexe mais il n'est pas en forme non plus ... GROSSES PENSEES pour ce petit bout !! :: 

PIPSY tu fait bien pour ton don ... Il y en a dejà pour presque 150euros ...

----------


## Muriel P

On va croiser les doigts pour le p'tit bonhomme ! Allez, accroche-toi ! 

Merci beaucoup Pipsy pour ton aide généreuse !! Et un grand merci à Morgane, qui assure vraiment comme FA !!  ::

----------


## Morgane2404

Grande nouvelle !!! "Grisette" ( la minette aveugle) a dévorer sa pâte à/d en rentrant de chez le veto !!! 
Donc on lui en a remis pour la nuit et ce matin la moitié avait également disparu !! 

Cest génial je suis super contente ! elle à dit avoir super peur de retourner voir le veto pour s'être décider d'un coup ;-) et pourtant il las cajoler et encourager :-)

----------


## Elfenyu

Je passe à l'asso samedi je vous donnerai des nouvelles plus complètes des sortants.
Le 24 a en tous cas est très câlin et demandeur. Il n'est pas du tout craintif Il ronronne dès qu'on l'approche et se colle contre nous. Il est très maigre mais dévore et adore la pâtée.Petit père a du vécu ça se voit...
Plus de nouvelles ce week-end.

----------


## Misstay

Alors, voilà des nouvelles, du petit "2b" sauvé par Etho-Logis. 
Il est en FAQ, chez Hupet, en ce moment, jusqu'à ce qu'il vienne chez moi, dans trois semaines et, c'est avec gentillesse, qu'elle me donne des nouvelles et envoyé des photos.
Il va bien, pas de coryza, il est joueur et forcément, il demande des câlins.

----------


## lorris

ah oui, le petit dernier qui allait rester en rade ! contente qu'il soit sorti. Merci à toutes les associations mobilisées et aux FA !

----------


## Misstay

Ah, c'est lui qui allait rester en rade? Je croyais que c'était un autre, j'ai tout mélangé!!!
Cà aurait été dommage, apparemment, c'est un amour!!!

----------


## SarahC

Merci pr les news, on croise les doigts pr tt le monde! 

D'autres news des autres?

----------


## Pouicpouinette

Comment va le 24 a que j'avais amener chez le véto à Clamart dès sa sortie fourrière?

----------


## Morgane2404

Bonjour, bonjour ! 
La minette se régale toujours de la paté A/D et se mobilise plus je suis tellement heureuse de la voir ainsi ! 

Pour le petit Lancelot, il est toujours hospitaliser, il devrait rentrer ce soir,il a été réhydrater et sa T° est bien remontée, par contre il ne veut toujours pas manger. Il est FIV / FELV négatif donc c'est déjà une bonne chose par contre sa prise de sang montre un très grosse charge infectieuse, surement son coryza qui dure depuis des semaines... Le véto est plutot positif par rapport a son état à son arrivée.

Les 2 autres loulouttes de HANDICAT's petent la forme ! elle court partout et joue meme les cascadeuse ;-) mais quand c'est l'heure de manger Attention toute les 2 se jetent sur la gamelle !  

Voilà pour les bonnes nouvelles !

----------


## SarahC

Juste pour info, tester FIV à cet âge n'est pas pertinent, mieux vaut attendre ds un contexte classique.

----------


## Morgane2404

Ha bon ?? ce ne sont pas plutot les FIV/FELV + qui ne sont pas significatif ?? Un chaton FIV/FELV négatif reste négatif non ? 
Enfin dans notre cas c'est le côté FIV ou FELV + et déclarer qu'on suspectait ;-)

----------


## Mayella

Des nouvelels du 15b aussi? Il avait été lui aussi emmené chez le véto par moi.

----------


## SarahC

> Ha bon ?? ce ne sont pas plutot les FIV/FELV + qui ne sont pas significatif ?? Un chaton FIV/FELV négatif reste négatif non ? 
> Enfin dans notre cas c'est le côté FIV ou FELV + et déclarer qu'on suspectait ;-)


Un nég reste nég, c juste qui si cela avait été positif, ça aurait pu en être un faux et aurait pu t'induire en erreur. Le FIV, oui, le FELV, par contre, peut être qu'à cet âge cela reste pertinent. Mais le FIV, non. Désolée, tête ds le pâté, avais pensé à éditer, pr le FELV, mais ai zappé.

Je disais "contexte classique", peut être que chez toi il a voulu le faire pr donner une tendance aussi. 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Des nouvelels du 15b aussi? Il avait été lui aussi emmené chez le véto par moi.





> Comment va le 24 a que j'avais amener chez le véto à Clamart dès sa sortie fourrière?


Les 2 de Clamart? MP à Elfenyu, vous pouvez? Elle pourra nous dire du coup. Merci les filles.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Je passe à l'asso samedi je vous donnerai des nouvelles plus complètes des sortants.
> Le 24 a en tous cas est très câlin et demandeur. Il n'est pas du tout craintif Il ronronne dès qu'on l'approche et se colle contre nous. Il est très maigre mais dévore et adore la pâtée.Petit père a du vécu ça se voit...
> Plus de nouvelles ce week-end.


Ah ben elle est déjà intervenue, suis je bête!

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> On espère aussi ....
> 
> Merci pour les nouvelles.
> 
> J'avais dit qu'en cas de problème je donnerai un coup de pouce supplémentaire à Handi'cats, je monte donc mon don à 200 euros.


Désolée de vous poser la question, mais co je vais répartir les dons sous peu
1) Qqn peut me le remonter??
2) Pipsy, "je monte dc mon don à".... Ds la répartition des promesses du coup, sauriez vous m'éclairer sur le "comment" je les réparti? Merci bcp!!  ::

----------


## lynt

Pour le fiv, le résultat peut-être négatif et le chaton positif. Si le test a été fait en rapide (anticorps), le résultat n'est pas fiable parce que le chaton peut mettre plusieurs mois avant de fabriquer les anticorps. Par PCR par contre (que ce soit pour fiv ou felv), le résultat serait fiable après 4 semaines.

----------


## chatperlipopette

*CHATS SORTIS*


*La Chattounerie* 

1b) Femelle, jeune adulte, blanc brun tabby, très sociable
_"Encore une jeune chatte qui a passé trop de temps en fourrière. Une "ancienne" certes rescapée, mais très maigre, et avec un gros coryza.
Depuis sa sortie jeudi , elle ne boit , ni ne mange seule."_

10b) Femelle 3 mois brun gris tabby très sociable
4b) Femelle 1 mois tricolore gris timidou (CORYZA + TRES JEUNES)
5b) Femelle 1 mis tricolore timidou (CORYZA + TRES JEUNES)




*L'école du Chat de Villeparisis (Mistigrette)* 

1a) femelle 2-3 ans, noire et blanche (maman) + son bébé de 2-3 mois (les deux autres petits de 1 mois sont décédés) - Coryza


*Piam*

3a) Femelle, 3 mois, blanche tabby et brune, sociable (coryza, sous perf)
5a) Femelle, 3 mois, noire, sociable (coryza)



2a) Mâle, 2 ans, brun tabby, sociable (c'est une minette)




*Etho-logis (Ladycats)*

2b) Mâle, 2 ans, blanc brun tabby, très sociable + La petite trico " mordeuse "
+ l'oublie de la semaine derniere


*Sauve*

24a) male 10 ans brun tabby et blanc un peu craintif, FIV+

 

12a) femelle age? brun tabby un peu craintive avec ses 4 bébés
13a) femelle 1 mois brun tabby
14a) male 1 mois noir
15a) femelle 1 mois noire
27a) femelle 1 an noire et blanche maman un peu craintive, mais normal, défend ses bébés
28a) male 1 mois gris tabby et blanc
29a) male 1 mois noir et blanc
30a) male 1 mois et blanc
33a) Chaton, 4 à 6 semaines, noir et blanc, à peine sevré, très sociable 
35a) male age? noir et blanc un peu craintif
6b) Mâle 5 ans blanc brun tabby très sociable



11b) Mâle 11 mois noir sociable



15b) Mâle adulte âge ? brun tabby poils mi-longs un peu craintif




*Contacts SOSchatsnac*

18a) male age? noir un peu craintif


_"très pris, le pauvre"_

8a) femelle age? brun tabby un peu craintive


_"pas très à l'aise"_

12b) Mâle 6 mois bleu et blanc poils mi-longs très sociable

36a) chaton sexe? 4 mois beige sociable
37a) chaton sexe? 4 mois tigré sociable 



 

17a) male age? roux un peu craintif

 
_"ne sait pas trop où il en est"
_

*Handi'Cats*

16a) femelle 3 ans comportement? gris tabby



8b) Femelle 3 mois crème tabby timidou (CECITE OEIL DROIT ET EN CORYZA)



9b) Femelle 3 mois roux point sociable (CORYZA)




*Contact Handi'Cats*

3b) Mâle 4 mois colour point tabby très sociable


_"Il est assez pris au niveau respiratoire donc inhalation de Pérubore ce soir et antibio ( ainsi que les 2 autres)."_

**************************************************  *******

*PROMESSES DE DONS*

Menhir :10 pour 2a avec reçu (report SEM.37)
Gastonne :100  dont 20  pour 2a, 20 pour (3a/4a/5a), 20 pour 2b, et 40 pour 1b avec reçu (report SEM.37)
Lexiekiwi : 20 avec reçu si possible
TROCA : 45 avec reçu
Lorris : 20 pour le 2b, avec reçu
FARADAY : 5 pour le 2b, sans reçu
TACHA : 30 pour le 24a sans reçu
TanjaK : 20 avec reçu 
Sév51 : 20 avec reçu 
Pipsy : 150 (100 pour la 16a et 50 pour 8b) avec reçu si possible 
Contact aide-assos : 40 pour la 16a avec ou sans reçu ? 
Françoise P ( Hors rescue ) : 30 avec reçu 
Val S ( Hors rescue ) : 20 dont 10 pour 9a&10a 10 pour 27b sans reçu 

*TOTAL = 510 * 

*Merci à tous les donateurs.*

----------


## Sév51

> Pour le fiv, le résultat peut-être négatif et le chaton positif. Si le test a été fait en rapide (anticorps), le résultat n'est pas fiable parce que le chaton peut mettre plusieurs mois avant de fabriquer les anticorps. Par PCR par contre (que ce soit pour fiv ou felv), le résultat serait fiable après 4 semaines.


 "*test rapide / PCR*" 
Euh ça fait plusieurs fois que je lis ces termes dans des commentaires au sujet du FIV, sans vraiment savoir à quoi ça correspond  :: 
Si quelqu'un veut bien éclairer ma lanterne...

Quand j'ai fait tester mes minettes, la véto leur a fait une prise de sang et a déposé qqs gouttes sur un petit boîtier un plastique, je suppose que ça c'est le test rapide ?

----------


## lynt

De ce que j'ai compris, le test rapide va réagir aux anticorps présents dans le sang de l'animal (fabriqués en réaction au virus, celui-là ou un autre c'est le problème quand le chat est malade ou même les anticorps de la mère pour les chatons avec les échanges de sang à travers le placenta). Le PCR va rechercher directement la présence du virus dans le sang de l'animal (analyse moléculaire), le véto ne fait pas ça dans sa clinique, ça part en labo et il faut compter 3 jours (mini) pour avoir les résultats mais c'est beaucoup plus fiable forcément que le test dit rapide.

----------


## Morgane2404

Il a fait le test rapide mais bon comme il était malade, le test aurait virer au plus non ??

----------


## coch

oui car un chat "malade" produit des anticorps pour se défendre des infections/virus , le test rapide élisa peut être faussé en "positif" car justement il y a des anticorps (en quantité du coup) présents et il n'est pas très "specifique" mais plutôt "large"... après les soins appropriés, le chat n'a plus cette masse d'anticorps (infection vaincue par ex) il se négative au (re)test élisa.

----------


## SOSchatsNAC

Pour info, et pr Salmo qui devait les sortir:

27a) femelle 1 an noire et blanche maman un peu craintive, mais normal, défend ses bébés

EST SORTIE SEMAINE 39, son dernier BB est mort...



Et le petit est référencé ici, mais inscrit dans le SOS de la semaine 39:
SEM 39: SOS!! 50 chats et chatons dt 3 SOS, AVT JEU 27-VEN 28/09! (IDF)

30a) chaton, 6 semaines, noir et blanc, sociable



Il est sorti avec un prolapsus, et essaie de survivre malgré de fortes diarrhées....  ::

----------


## coch

haaaa c'est lui !!!! pauvre bibou....pourvu qu'il aille mieux  ::

----------


## pipsy

> 2) Pipsy, "je monte dc mon don à".... Ds la répartition des promesses du coup, sauriez vous m'éclairer sur le "comment" je les réparti? Merci bcp!!


En fait, c'est 200 euros pour les chats handi'cats de cette semaine. Principalement la minette mal voyante vu les frais déjà engagés.

----------


## Elfenyu

Des nouvelles des sortants : Photos ici : SEM 38: SOS! 32 chats dt mamans, aveugle, BB, AVT JEU 20-VEN 21/09! (IDF)
*Le 24 A* : petit père adorable, très câlin,  et demandeur ,FIV -, est actuellement hospitalisé et mis sous perfusion.Il était revenu à l'asso mais Petit père n'étant pas en forme a du y retourner mais ça devrait aller. Il a aussi des fumigations car pas mal encombré. 
*Le 15b* : Chat très calme, qui feule quand on s'approche et ronronne dès qu'on le touche ou qu'on le prend dans les bras. Adorable, très beau, il va bien. 
*11b)* Mâle 11 mois noir sociable: Très sociable, extrêmement demandeur de câlins, maigrichon mais mange bien, joue,un amour  :: .
*6b)* Mâle 5 ans blanc brun tabby très sociable : Renommé Ulysse par une des bénévoles, calme, câlinou. Ulysse a dû être hospitalisé et mis sous perfusion car il ne s'alimentait pas assez. Il ne mangeait que lorsqu'on était près de lui et encore.  Je posterai les nouvelles au fur et à mesure que j'en aurai. Une grande pensée pour ces loulous et un grand merci à ceux qui ont permis leur sortie.
*30a)* Chaton 6 semaines noir et blanc sociable (URGENT! Prolapsus!)-> Il dévore, les diarrhées vont beaucoup mieux (encore sous ttt).

----------


## Morgane2404

Des nouvelles des petits minous chez moi : 

Pour Handicat's :
-2 chatonnes de 3 mois : Elles vont toutes les 2 très bien, elles dévorent et dorment collées l'une a l'autre. 
Elle se débrouille bien et adore explorer la salle de bain. 

- 1 minette de 10/12 ans aveugle : Elle Va très très bien, elle mange avec grand appétit et malgré ses soucis dentaire, elle adore les croquettes, elle sera réinstallée dans ma buanderie, dès que celle-ci sera désinfecter. 

Pour Contact Handicat's : 
-1 chaton "Lancelot" : Le petit loulou a rechuter après le weekend, je l'ai pourtant bien pris en charge, je lui ai donner à manger toute les 2 heures, petit a petit il c'est réaffaiblit. 
Il a été ré-hospitaliser hier,il a perdu 100gr,était très affaibli, toujours en hypothermie (malgré mes bouillottes), œdèmes et tout un tas d'autres choses...malheureusement je file chez le véto pour ses derniers soupirs....

Une première pour moi malheureusement dans ma vie de FA ...

----------


## coch

::  pauvre lou, quelle malchance alors qu'il venait à peine de sortir....courage. j'espère  que le véto aura une autre solution...

----------


## Morgane2404

Malheureusement Lancelot à été endormi, je l'ai accompagné jusqu'au bout... RIP à mon pti père.

----------


## nadichat

Reposes en paix petit coeur ::

----------


## Misstay

Quelle tristesse!  :: 
Reposes en paix, petit "Lancelot"

----------


## Effran

RIP Lancelot ::   de tout cœur avec Morgane2404 dans cette difficile épreuve.

----------


## Elfenyu

RIP Lancelot ...
Morgane2404 -> Courage dans cette épreuve difficile ...
Pensées au petit père.

----------


## Morgane2404

Merci à tous, j'essai de me reconcentrer et m'obstiné a continuer pour lui, pour qu'il soit le dernier à mourir faute de soin ... 

si certains peuvent aider voici le post pour les dons le concernant, cela permettra à l'association de sortir le minette siam de la semaine 40 par exemple ... 

SOS appel aux dons pour Lancelot sorti de fourrière Sem 38

Je vous assure que dans ce cas là, le mot Famille ( d'accueil) tient tout son sens, nous étions sa famille...


Pour les bonnes nouvelles quand même : La minette HAndicat's aveugle, va très bien, elle se régale et vie sa petite vie de retraitée ;-) 
Pour les 2 chatons, elles ronronnent quand cacher sous la table à langer je vais leur parler, elles dévorent et jouent comme des petites folles dans la salle de bains ;-) Elles rejoindrons CALYMONE dès demain ;-) , la minette elle reste un pti peu avec nous ( pour son bien et le notre ;-) ).

----------


## SarahC

Pauvre petit...  ::

----------


## caroline D

Rip petit Lancelot  :: 
Merci à Morgane d'avoir été avec lui jusqu'au bout et d'avoir tout essayer pour le sauver.
De tout coeur avec vous Morgane dans cette difficile épreuve.

----------


## Morgane2404

Merci Caroline, ce que je redoutais le plus en devenant FA c'était ça .... mais aujourd'hui je sais que rien n'était possible pour lui. 
Je suis en colère contre ceux qui l'on fait arriver dans cette Fourrière, mais heureuse qu'il ai passer ces derniers jours auprès de nous. 

Les larmes me montent encore, petit coeur qui avait la vie devant lui....

----------


## Misstay

Etre FA a aussi des "inconvénients" mais, faut être heureuse et fière, de leur montrer qu'ils peuvent partir en étant aimés.

----------


## Lusiole

RIP petit Lancelot...
Et courage Morgane.

----------


## lolotte7

RIP petit bout...Courage à Morgane pour ce moment difficle.

----------


## Venise nest pas en Italie

Alors, voilà des nouvelles, du petit "2b" sauvé par Etho-Logis. 
Il est en FAQ, chez Hupet, en ce moment, avant de rejoindre Misstay

Il a été castré mercredi: opération un peu plus délicate que d ordinaire puisque monorchide (donc facture en conséquence  . Mais tout s est bien passé.
Il est aussi soigné par hupet pour une petite conjonctivite
Il a été  testé fiv/felv négatif (la fourrière avait oublié de faire le test)
Nous mettrons en ligne sa facture
Merci à Ethologis, Hupet et Misstay pour le sauvetage de ce chat

----------


## Misstay

Prompt rétablissement à "2b", que même si il est pas encore là, nous avons baptisé "Hermès".
"2b" ça fait un peu ... matricule de prison :-(
Merci à Hupet et Etho-Logis

----------


## Elfenyu

*Des nouvelles de nos sortants :* (je mettrai dès que possible des photos quand la bénévole qui s'en occupe me les enverra)


*24 A* : Renommé Doudou.Anémié,maigre,FIV- et mauvais état général. Courageux, il mange et on fait tout pour le retaper un peu. Adorable, accourt vers nous dès qu'il voit quelqu'un, accro aux câlins, et adore être brossé. C'est un amour de chat.

*
11b) Mâle 11 mois noir sociable* :
Va très bien, très câlin, adore venir dans les bras mais doit se remplumer (et c'est bien parti vu tout ce qu'il dévore  :: )

*15b) Mâle adulte  brun tabby poils mi-longs**:* 

http://www.hostingpics.net/viewer.ph...ngorafauve.jpg

Va bien, feule toujours quand on approche pour mieux se laisser câliner par la suite, très gentil et beau comme tout. Surnommé affectueusement Peluche ... par moi-même  :: 

*Ulysse (anciennement 6b) Mâle 5 ans blanc brun tabby très sociable:
*Actuellement hospitalisé, sous perfusion, car ne mangeait plus. Son système immunitaire affaibli doit reprendre le dessus.


*27a) femelle 1 an noire et blanche maman :* La puce n'est pas en forme,calicivirus. A été hospitalisée et est à présent à l'association.A énormément besoin de câlin, d'affection, de contact bref de chaleur humaine. On passe beaucoup de temps avec elle car elle en a grand besoin et semble se revigorer un peu dès qu'on est à ses côtés.Ne mange pas beaucoup mais ça vient et à un faible pour les croquettes chatons, n'aime pas celles "adultes".
http://www.hostingpics.net/viewer.ph...anfourrire.jpg (manque le "e" à fourrière)
Et malheureusement la puce a perdu ses trois bébés, ce qui n'arrange rien. Un des petits est mort peu après sa sortie de la fourrière, était très mal en point en arrivant. Les deux autres chatons étaient bien, à l'aise dans leur "parc",protégés, mais ça n'a pas suffit. Au bout de quelques jours Les deux petits bouts ont du être amenés en urgence chez le véto pour des vomissements et des diarrhées, et sont décédés peu après.
28a) male 1 mois gris tabby et blanc
29a) male 1 mois noir et blanc
30a) male 1 mois et blanc

*Renommé Joli coeur(10a) Mâle 4 ans marron/noir, grand chat, très sociable* :Mauvais état général,maigre, ulcération importantes ,sous traitement. Très câlin, doux, un des chouchous à l'asso avec Doudou ( on les aime tous de toute façon ! :: ). 
http://www.hostingpics.net/viewer.ph...illedamour.jpg

Désolée pour les photos je galère à les mettre en ligne via rescue. D'autres photos récentes bientôt ainsi que des nouvelles.

----------


## coch



----------


## Pouicpouinette

oh mon petit 24A (doudou) contente d'avoir des nouvelles !!! un ptit coup de coeur de covoiturage :-)

----------


## Elfenyu

Je mettrai vite de nouvelles photos de Doudou/24A. Merci encore pour le transport !

----------


## mistigrette

*Mistigrette, comme la 1a est sortie, peux tu entrer en contact avec tes donateurs; à savoir:
*
*niky : 60  pour 1a sans reçu (report SEM.37)*
*Gastonne :40  40  pour 1a avec reçu

**TOTAL: 100 


*merci niky, bien reçu votre don  :: 
en attente : *Gastonne :40  40  pour 1a avec reçu
**
*tisiry la maman et sa petite tootsy sont en forme. tootsy a attrapé la teigne  :: ...
heureusement, elles sont seules en fa. elles y sont parfaitement épanouies. tisiry n'allaite pratiquement plus sa petite mais en est très proche, elles font de bonnes parties de jeux.
j'ai une photo sur mon tél que sa fa m'a envoyé qui date du jour de leur arrivée en FA mais ne sais pas la mettre ici. si quelqu'un sait, je l'envoie par tél.

----------


## Morgane2404

Alors de mon côté, les 2 chatonnes d'Handicat's ont retrouvées leurs FALD depuis une dizaine de jours. 
Et la minette aveugle "POMME" est à la maison le temps de lui trouver une FALD qui lui correspond. 
Elle va très bien, je remplume doucement ( elle a plus de 10/12 ans donc c'est PIANO-PIANO ...), elle recherche de plus en plus les calins ,et viens de mettre près de nous sur le canapé. 
Une Hyperthyroïdie a été diagnostiquer elle à donc un traitement et devra manger des croquettes spéciales. 
Elle se mobile très bien, elle monte et descends les escaliers seules et même si elle n'est pas très proches des autres elle s'entends bien avec eux. Elle grogne même sur les chatons lorsqu'il ne lui laisse pas de place à l'heure du diner. 
Au niveau de sa vue, on ne sait pas trop comment elle voit, il me semble qu'elle distingue bien certaines choses, elle évite mon fils, ne se cogne pas, montent et descends les escaliers etc... a voir si avec son traitement cela va mieux ;-) 

Voilà pour les nouvelles ! Place aux photos :

----------


## Elfenyu

Merci pour les nouvelles ^^

*Les nôtres :*

27a) femelle 1 an noire et blanche maman :
A dû être à nouveau (et encore) hospitalisée, se laisse aller, malade. La pauvre maman qui a perdu tous ses bébés n'est pas en forme du tout. Ne mange pas, ne bouge pas,mais reste très câline. Dur de voir cette petite chatte au regard si doux si mal en point...Ulysse est toujours hospitalisé, système immunitaire très affaibli, n'arrive pas à remonter.*
Leur passé ,bien que sauvés continue de les rattraper , on espère que ces minous reprendront le dessus.
*

----------


## Elfenyu

Des nouvelles photos de Doudou (ancien 24A). 
Sa photo au sortir de la fourrière c'est plus haut.
*Doudou et sa vie à l'asso c'est ça :*

Il est toujours aussi affectueux et a trouvé la place idéale : dans un grand panier près du radiateur ! ! Ben oui il est malin Doudou  :: 

*Cachou :* (le noir)

Sinon nous cherchons une famille pour notre angora fauve : Peluche. Il a sa pièce au calme à l'asso mais n'y est pas bien. Il reste derrière le canapé, il a besoin de personnes aimantes et présentes pour lui. Nous espérons vite trouvé car il est beau et gentil comme tout.

----------


## Charoline

Doudou a une super bouille, on voit qu'il a vécu...

Et Cachou que lui est-il arrivé (sa plaie sur la cuisse  :Frown: ) ?

----------


## Elfenyu

C'est certain.

En fait je me suis trompée, Cachou n'a pas été sorti cette semaine là.
Il a une tumeur à la cuisse assez importante, preuve est en photo. Inopérable (pour l'instant du moins car anesthésie trop dangereuse pour lui qui a une faiblesse cardiaque) mais pas douloureuse. Il vit sa vie de chat c'est juste qu'en vrai ça reste impressionnant.
Tant que les métastases ne remontent pas ailleurs ça va pour lui. Passé douloureux : lâchement abandonné à la fourrière pour être euthanasié à la demande de "sa famille" qui ne s'était jamais occupé de ses soins et de son cancer.
C'est un amour de chat qui reste en dépit de ça une belle panthère.

----------


## Pouicpouinette

très beau le doudou :-)

----------


## lynt

Y'a des eutha qui se perdent. Pour les maîtres.

----------


## nadichat

Doudou n'a pas une page perso?

Trop beau le p'tit coeur.

----------


## Elfenyu

D'autres nouvelles: 

6b) Mâle 5 ans blanc brun tabby très sociable
Rebaptisé Zoumba. Je remets les nouvelles que j'avais donné via le sujet "Sauve".
"Beau chat brun  tabby et blanc, pesé environ 6 kilos.Est resté trois semaines à l'asso et depuis  n'a cessé de faire des allers et retours en clinique/hospitalisation à  cause d'un calicivirus très agressif qui s'était déclenché un bon moment  après sa sortie. Ne pouvant plus se nourrir, mis sous perfusion, gavé,  système immunitaire affaibli à cause d'une septicémie son état de santé  s'est dégradé en dépit des soins et il a considérablement maigri. Il est  revenu à l'asso il y a quelques jours  ...méconnaissable.Le corps amaigri et meurtri.Mais il se battait,  voulait vivre, et recommençait à manger.
Depuis lundi je passe à l'asso tous les  jours pour le soutenir afin  qu'il mange (être auprès de lui le  stimule), pareil le matin et le soir avec Marie-Claude la présidente  de  l'association. 
Malheureusement hier soir son état s'est subitement dégradé ...
Amené en urgence cette nuit à la clinique pour détresse respiratoire il  est actuellement en caisse à oxygène, a eu un épanchement pleural qui a  fait que son état s'est dégradé en quelques heures hier. Son coeur est  faible, il va avoir une consultation avec un cardiologue en urgence.  Il  ne supporte plus le véto, l'hospitalisation.Il a paniqué hier lorsqu'il a fallu l'amener. 
*Zoumba* est bien avec nous, il veut qu'on lui fiche la paix  et de ce fait dès que les soins et que son état permettront un  transport nous le ramènerons chez lui. Pas d'acharnement.Il veut vivre  mais tranquillement.Il est heureux avec nous miaule dès qu'on entre dans  sa pièce et ronronne tout en venant vers nous bien que très faible. "

Il est revenu hier. Plus de détresse respiratoire mais il est épuisé. J'ai passé du temps avec lui aujourd'hui, il adore qu'on lui parle, qu'on le câline, qu'on se colle contre lui. Il est sous morphine, cajolé. Comme dit plus haut nous sommes à ses côtés et ferons ce qu'il faudra pour assurer son confort et son bien-être. Il est toujours heureux de voir quelqu'un mais ça fait mal de voir un chat qui était si beau, à priori en pleine santé, se dégrader et ressemblait maintenant à un vieux chat tout maigre. Une grande pensée pour nôtre Zoumba ! :: 


15b) Mâle adulte âge ? brun tabby poils mi-longs un peu craintif (en photo)
Nounours, magnifique chat angora fauve aux poils très doux et qui est en pleine forme: ses yeux sont impeccables à présents. Nous lui cherchons une famille sans autres animaux car bien qu'au calme à l'asso il préfère sa petite tranquilité. Accourt vers Marie-Claude dès qu'elle rentre, réclame ses câlins, et porte très bien son nom de Nounours.
(on notera la différence entre les 2 photos)

Doudou le magnifique est toujours près du radiateur sur SON  coussin et se lève toujours pour saluer toutes les gentilles bénévoles qui viennent le voir (quelle galanterie  :: ).

----------


## Muriel P

Pauvre Zoumba, quelle tristesse pour ce chat. J'espère qu'il vivra heureux et tranquille encore un bon moment près de vous.

----------


## Lady92

Oui, pauvre Zoumba  ::  j espere qu il va remonter la pente maintenant qu il est bien entoure... plein d ondes positives pour lui

----------


## Elfenyu

Merci pour lui.
Zoumba a été amené chez le véto aujourd'hui.  Bilan : pleurésie (inflammation de la plèvre d'origine bactérienne -> plèvre = menbrane qui entoure les poumons). A été ponctionné d'une centaine de ml, aussitôt soulagé.A nouveau très encombre, dyspnée ce soir. 
S'il survit il faudra le ponctionner chaque semaine, tous les huit jours. Il ne souffre pas, toujours sous morphine, mange, ronronne, réclame des câlins, lève la tête dès qu'on entre dans sa pièce en miaulant pour nous saluer. Ne tient pas debout, épuisé suite à sa ponction le pauvre. Peut tout aussi bien remonter. Vivre 24h comme des mois. Il se bat, si vous saviez comme il est courageux ! !, c'est un battant il veut vivre ! Nous avons passé beaucoup de temps à le câliner, lui parler, il s'est détendu dans nos bras, ne cessant de ronronner. Il est et sera accompagné peu importe le temps qui lui restera  à vivre, avec les meilleurs soins, tout le confort possible en le respectant.
J'ai le coeur qui se serre pour lui en écrivant ça ... 
Une grande pensée pour toi Zoumba  ::

----------


## Muriel P

De grosses pensées pour Zumba et pour les personnes qui prennent soin de lui.

----------


## coch

pauvre Zoumba.... il n'y a pas moyen de stopper cette infection (et du coup l'inflamation) ?

----------


## Chatsendanger RP

Lequel est Zumba car co les PJ ne sont jamais insérées dans le texte j'ai du mal à suivre le suivi des chats Sauve. Préférez peut être une autre méthode que la pièce jointe. Servimg ou autre. Un deuxième avis veto serait utile? Pas de drainants possibles à la place d'une ponction? On avait ça pour une minette en métastase, aux poumons.

----------


## Elfenyu

Désolée. Zumba est le chat en bas à gauche dans les miniatures attachées. Je mets des photos de lui prises hier. 


(photo à sa sortie pas encore malade)

----------


## Elfenyu

Je n'avais même pas pensé à utiliser un hébergeur d'images  :: 

Le deuxième avis véto a été pris hier justement, au cas où. Il n'a pas parlé de drainants donc j'imagine qu'avec son état et tous ses problèmes ce n'est pas possible.Seul le drainage peut le soulager à ce jour. Pour l'inflammation et l'infection il est sous traitement. 
Je redemanderai plus de détails le concernant. Je prends de ses nouvelles tous les jours de toute façon.

----------


## Heliums

> Je ne résiste pas à vous mettre quelques photos de ma jolie poupée caline. Je lui ai fait une petite beauté ce matin. Elle s'est laissée coiffer avec beaucoup de patience. J'adore ses belles couleurs feuilles d'automne.


Et ma petite Bimbo, comment va-t'elle ?

----------


## muilette

> Merci pour lui.
> Zoumba a été amené chez le véto aujourd'hui.  Bilan : pleurésie (inflammation de la plèvre d'origine bactérienne -> plèvre = menbrane qui entoure les poumons). A été ponctionné d'une centaine de ml, aussitôt soulagé.A nouveau très encombre, dyspnée ce soir. 
> S'il survit il faudra le ponctionner chaque semaine, tous les huit jours. Il ne souffre pas, toujours sous morphine, mange, ronronne, réclame des câlins, lève la tête dès qu'on entre dans sa pièce en miaulant pour nous saluer. Ne tient pas debout, épuisé suite à sa ponction le pauvre. Peut tout aussi bien remonter. Vivre 24h comme des mois. Il se bat, si vous saviez comme il est courageux ! !, c'est un battant il veut vivre ! Nous avons passé beaucoup de temps à le câliner, lui parler, il s'est détendu dans nos bras, ne cessant de ronronner. Il est et sera accompagné peu importe le temps qui lui restera  à vivre, avec les meilleurs soins, tout le confort possible en le respectant.
> J'ai le coeur qui se serre pour lui en écrivant ça ... 
> Une grande pensée pour toi Zoumba


J'ai le coeur qui se serre en te lisant.... courage à vous deux!!!

----------


## Tiffany52

*PROMESSES DE DONS
**
Menhir :10 pour 2a avec reçu (report SEM.37)
Gastonne :100  dont 20  pour 2a, 20 pour (3a/4a/5a), 20 pour 2b, et 40 pour 1b avec reçu (report SEM.37)
Lexiekiwi : 20 avec reçu si possible
TROCA : 45 avec reçu
Lorris : 20 pour le 2b, avec reçu
FARADAY : 5 pour le 2b, sans reçu
TACHA : 30 pour le 24a sans reçu
TanjaK : 20 avec reçu 
Sév51 : 20 avec reçu 
Pipsy : 150 (100 pour la 16a et 50 pour 8b) avec reçu si possible 
Contact aide-assos : 40 pour la 16a avec ou sans reçu ? 
Françoise P ( Hors rescue ) : 30 avec reçu 
Val S ( Hors rescue ) : 20 dont 10 pour 9a&10a 10 pour 27b sans reçu 

TOTAL = 510  

Merci à tous les donateurs.*

----------


## Tacha

Je viens d'envoyer les 30 euros pour Doudou (24a) via Paypal  ::

----------


## lynt

*PROMESSES DE DONS
**
Menhir :10 pour 2a avec reçu (report SEM.37)
Gastonne :100  dont 20  pour 2a, 20 pour (3a/4a/5a), 20 pour 2b, et 40 pour 1b avec reçu (report SEM.37)
Lexiekiwi : 20 avec reçu si possible
TROCA : 45 avec reçu
Lorris : 20 pour le 2b, avec reçu
FARADAY : 5 pour le 2b, sans reçu
TanjaK : 20 avec reçu 
Sév51 : 20 avec reçu 
Pipsy : 150 (100 pour la 16a et 50 pour 8b) avec reçu si possible 
Contact aide-assos : 40 pour la 16a avec ou sans reçu ? 
Françoise P ( Hors rescue ) : 30 avec reçu 
Val S ( Hors rescue ) : 20 dont 10 pour 9a&10a 10 pour 27b sans reçu 

TOTAL = 480  

Merci à tous les donateurs.
*


*(TACHA : 30 pour le 24a sans reçu envoyé via paypal le 9/11)*

----------


## Tiffany52

UP pour le récap don

----------


## SarahC

Merci, pointage sous peu!

----------


## Misstay

Il y a 10 jours, j'ai accueilli "2b", que nous avons baptisé Hermès.
Quand on est rentré, çà se passait relativement bien, on pouvait pas le caresser mais, on a mis çà sur le coup du stress, du changement.
Il a visité, a senti de partout et, il s'est attaqué à deux chats. Ils ont eu peur et sont partis se cacher, Hermès s'en ai pris au doyen et à moi et çà fait mal!!! Du coup, j'ai dû l'isolé (qu'il s'en prenne pas non plus aux enfants et que çà finisse pas en grosse bagarre) et il est sous Zyl**ne, depuis 8 jours. Il s'est un peu apaisé, il me mord toujours mais il enfonce plus ses crocs et reste moins longtemps accroché à ma main. Je vais le voir régulièrement, souvent avec un de mes enfants, ils le caressent sans trop de problèmes et il aime beaucoup ma fille. Malgré çà, il est gentil, il fait beaucoup de ronrons, il parle, s'allonge sur moi et ose même se mettre sur le dos parfois, depuis quelques jours. Avec les autres, ils se sentent en dessous de la porte et, c'est pas gagné, pour le moment!!! Les deux "attaqués" ont toujours peur. 
On garde espoir, c'est pas évident pour lui, on le comprend.

----------


## SarahC

*REPARTITION DES DONS (en cours): 
*

*MERCI AUX ASSOCIATIONS DE CONTACTER LEURS DONATEURS EN MP* *ET DE NOUS POSTER DES NEWS ET PHOTOS DANS LA MESURE DU POSSIBLE.
*

**********************

*RECAP La Chattounerie* 

1b) Femelle, jeune adulte, blanc brun tabby, très sociable
_"Encore une jeune chatte qui a passé trop de temps en fourrière. Une "ancienne" certes rescapée, mais très maigre, et avec un gros coryza.
Depuis sa sortie jeudi , elle ne boit , ni ne mange seule."_

10b) Femelle 3 mois brun gris tabby très sociable
4b) Femelle 1 mois tricolore gris timidou (CORYZA + TRES JEUNES)
5b) Femelle 1 mis tricolore timidou (CORYZA + TRES JEUNES)



Val S ( Hors rescue ) : 20  dont 10  pour 9a &10a 10  pour 27b sans reçu
Je reporte ses dons, la connaissant, sur une assoc ne pouvant délivrer de reçus.
Gastonne: 40  pour 1b avec reçu (report SEM.37)
_L'association ne peut pas encore délivrer de reçus. Vous pouvez par conséquent maintenir votre don, le réduire, ou l'annuler.
_
*TOTAL: 60 

*
**********************


*RECAP L'école du Chat de Villeparisis (Mistigrette)* 

1a) femelle 2-3 ans, noire et blanche (maman) + son bébé de 2-3 mois (les deux autres petits de 1 mois sont décédés) - Coryza

Françoise P ( Hors rescue ) : 30  avec reçu
_Je vous mets en relation._ 

*TOTAL: 30 *


**********************

*RECAP Piam*

3a) Femelle, 3 mois, blanche tabby et brune, sociable (coryza, sous perf)
5a) Femelle, 3 mois, noire, sociable (coryza)



2a) Mâle, 2 ans, brun tabby, sociable (c'est une minette)





Menhir :10  pour 2a avec reçu (report SEM.37)
Gastonne : 20  pour 2a / 20  pour (3a/4a/5a)/ avec reçu
_L'association ne peut pas encore délivrer de reçus. Vous pouvez par conséquent maintenir votre don, le réduire, ou l'annuler.
_
*TOTAL: 30 *


**********************


*RECAP Etho-logis (Ladycats)*

2b) Mâle, 2 ans, blanc brun tabby, très sociable + La petite trico " mordeuse "
+ l'oublie de la semaine derniere

Lorris : 20  pour le 2b, avec reçu
FARADAY : 5  pour le 2b, sans reçu
Gastonne: 20  pour 2b avec reçu
_L'association ne peut pas encore délivrer de reçus. Vous pouvez par conséquent maintenir votre don, le réduire, ou l'annuler.
_
*TOTAL: 45 *


**********************


*RECAP Sauve*

24a) male 10 ans brun tabby et blanc un peu craintif, FIV+

 

12a) femelle age? brun tabby un peu craintive avec ses 4 bébés
13a) femelle 1 mois brun tabby
14a) male 1 mois noir
15a) femelle 1 mois noire
27a) femelle 1 an noire et blanche maman un peu craintive, mais normal, défend ses bébés
28a) male 1 mois gris tabby et blanc
29a) male 1 mois noir et blanc
30a) male 1 mois et blanc
33a) Chaton, 4 à 6 semaines, noir et blanc, à peine sevré, très sociable 
35a) male age? noir et blanc un peu craintif
6b) Mâle 5 ans blanc brun tabby très sociable



11b) Mâle 11 mois noir sociable



15b) Mâle adulte âge ? brun tabby poils mi-longs un peu craintif




TROCA : 45  avec reçu
TanjaK : 20  avec reçu 
Sév51 : 20  avec reçu _
(TACHA : 30  pour le 24a sans reçu envoyé via paypal le 9/11)_
Lexiekiwi : 20  avec reçu si possible

*TOTAL: 135 *


**********************


*RECAP Handi'Cats*

16a) femelle 3 ans comportement? gris tabby



8b) Femelle 3 mois crème tabby timidou (CECITE OEIL DROIT ET EN CORYZA)



9b) Femelle 3 mois roux point sociable (CORYZA)



Contact aide-assos : 40  pour la 16a *avec ou sans reçu ?*
Pipsy : 150  (100 pour la 16a et 50 pour 8b) avec reçu si possible
_L'association ne peut pas encore délivrer de reçus. Vous pouvez par conséquent maintenir votre don, le réduire, ou l'annuler.
_
*TOTAL: 190 *


**********************


*Contacts SOSchatsnac*

18a) male age? noir un peu craintif


_"très pris, le pauvre"_

8a) femelle age? brun tabby un peu craintive


_"pas très à l'aise"_

12b) Mâle 6 mois bleu et blanc poils mi-longs très sociable

36a) chaton sexe? 4 mois beige sociable
37a) chaton sexe? 4 mois tigré sociable 



 

17a) male age? roux un peu craintif

 
_"ne sait pas trop où il en est"
_

**********************


*Contact Handi'Cats*

3b) Mâle 4 mois colour point tabby très sociable


_"Il est assez pris au niveau respiratoire donc inhalation de Pérubore ce soir et antibio ( ainsi que les 2 autres)."_



**********************


*LES ASSOCS ET LES DONATEURS ONT TOUS EU UN MP POUR CE POINTAGE.

*
*POINTAGE TERMINE POUR SEMAINE 38.**
*

----------


## Sév51

*REPARTITION DES DONS (en cours): 
*
************
*RECAP Sauve*

24a) male 10 ans brun tabby et blanc un peu craintif, FIV+
12a) femelle age? brun tabby un peu craintive avec ses 4 bébés
13a) femelle 1 mois brun tabby
14a) male 1 mois noir
15a) femelle 1 mois noire
27a) femelle 1 an noire et blanche maman un peu craintive, mais normal, défend ses bébés
28a) male 1 mois gris tabby et blanc
29a) male 1 mois noir et blanc
30a) male 1 mois et blanc
33a) Chaton, 4 à 6 semaines, noir et blanc, à peine sevré, très sociable 
35a) male age? noir et blanc un peu craintif
6b) Mâle 5 ans blanc brun tabby très sociable
11b) Mâle 11 mois noir sociable
15b) Mâle adulte âge ? brun tabby poils mi-longs un peu craintif


TROCA : 45  avec reçu
TanjaK : 20  avec reçu 
*Sév51* : 20  avec reçu - _fait par paypal le 17 nov 2012
(TACHA : 30  pour le 24a sans reçu envoyé via paypal le 9/11)_
Lexiekiwi : 20  avec reçu si possible

*TOTAL: 135 *

----------


## Elfenyu

Il y a des chats parmi les sauvetages qui nous marquent. Tout à leur façon mais certains plus que d'autres de part leur parcours, de part l'implication que l'on a eu à leurs côtés. 
Une mauvaise nouvelle à vous annoncer. Notre petit Zumba, anciennement 6b) Mâle 5 ans blanc brun tabby très sociable, nous a quitté mi- Novembre. Je ne vois pas l'intérêt de me précipiter pour annoncer une mort surtout que voilà quoi c'était Zumba.
Sorti de fourrière, 6 kilos, magnifique, câlin.
Son état s'est vite dégradé suite à une pleurésie virale contractée en fourrière. Resté trop longtemps ...Les vétérinaires ont été surpris par la résistance et la volonté de vivre de Zumba. Nous l'avons tous constaté. Il s'est battu, courageux comme un lion, entouré par l'amour de Marie-Claude et de ses bénévoles. Se relayant pour le câliner, lui parler (il adorait qu'on lui parle), le faire manger (petit père appréciait une présence pendant ses repas), le soutenir. Se laissant faire pendant les soins, se levant pour nous saluer même quand il était fatigué. Page précedente j'avais donné beaucoup de détails le concernant. 
Mais la maladie, la fatigue ont eu raison de son combat. Il a dû être endormi, dans les bras d'une bénévole et de Marie-Claude. Zumba m'aura marqué. Je ne l'oublierai jamais. RIP petit père tu te seras courageusement battu et ta volonté de vivre étai si forte! Désolée que tu n'ai pas eu de chance. Mais il aura connu l'amour et les câlins.


Doudou se porte très bien. Il ressemble à un petit mouton avec ses poils tout bouclés(bien visibles sur mon avatar). Miaule quand on s'approche de lui et vient chercher ses câlins lorsqu'on tarde trop à venir à lui. 

*11b) Mâle 11 mois noir sociable* : Adopté depuis !
*15b) Mâle adulte  brun tabby poils mi-longs**:* 
http://www.hostingpics.net/viewer.ph...ngorafauve.jpg
Toujours à l'adoption. Très câlin, magnifique chat : Peluche de son nom.

*27a) femelle 1 an noire et blanche maman : 
*DOMI va beaucoup mieux. Après avoir perdu tous ses petits à la fourrière elle a été très malade et se laissait aller.... De nombreuses hospitalisations, des soins et du calme lui ont permis de reprendre du poil de la bête et de se battre à nouveau. Redevenue la jolie minette qu'elle était avant, Domi est officiellement proposée à l'adoption à présent. Elle attend une famille douce et aimante.



http://www.hostingpics.net/viewer.php?id=928122Domi.jpg

----------


## Dom91

Pour la dernière, c'est trop drôle ce nom car Domi est mon surnom. 
Pour Zumba, toutes mes pensées vous accompagnent.

----------


## Pouicpouinette

Domi m'avait tellement émue à la fourrière, eile et son bébé tout frêle qui pleurait tant....image qui reste et qui marque...Elle a bien changé :-)

----------


## coch

adieu Zumba ....triste  RIP  ::

----------


## nadichat

Reposes en paix mon 'tit coeur

----------


## SarahC

Que devient le bébé qui avait eu un prolapsus?

----------


## mistigrette

_"ENDROIT A : RÉSERVATIONS A FAIRE POUR JEUDI 20/09 MATIN !

CEUX DE LA QUINZAINE :
1a) femelle 2-3 ans, noire et blanche (maman) baptisée Tisiry
Va a 2=>1 bébés, pas en forme baptisée Tootsy
 URGENCE! Coryza, elle a juste encore un petit à elle "

_Tisiry a été adoptée samedi et tout se passe très bien.
sa maîtresse, qui vient de m'appeler, est enchantée. 
ils avaient du monde hier midi et la miss s'est installée pdt l'apéro sur le canapé pour réclamer les caresses  :: 

quant à sa fille, Tootsy, elle a été adoptée par sa FA  :: 
un petit coup "d'avant=>après" de Tisiry & Tootsy pour le moral  ::

----------


## coch

:: + :: = ::  ::

----------


## menhir

Elle est vraiment devenue belle, on a du mal à croire que c'est la même chatte (et aussi le regard !). Longue vie à la pupuce.

----------


## Elfenyu

> Que devient le bébé qui avait eu un prolapsus?


Le petit est malheureusement décédé ... environ 15 jours après sa sortie. Malgrè les soins.
Il m'aura marqué celui-là aussi, parmi tant d'autres. Et sa perte avait été très dure , car tout petit bébé.
Je pensais l'avoir annoncé mais en relisant les dernières pages j'ai vu que non, je m'en excuse.

Pour Domi, oui elle a beaucoup changé c'est impressionnant. Après la perte de son dernier bébé elle se laissait mourir. Très affaiblie, ne mangeait plus, bourrée d'ulcères, maigre, faisait sans cesses des allers et retours chez le véto qui ne savait même pas si elle allait s'en sortir.
A force de patience et de persévérance la puce a retrouvé l'envie de vivre et a commencé à se battre. Elle est devenue belle et douce, venant chercher des câlins.

----------


## SarahC

Merci pour les nouvelles, même mauvaises.

----------


## Tagyca

*16a) femelle 3 ans comportement? gris tabby
 URGENT! Aveugle*  :: 
sortante de suite

J'ai dû mettre fin aux jours de cette minette, rebaptisée Pomme, vendredi dernier. Elle avait attrappé la teigne, n'était pas aveugle mais malvoyante, avait en fait entre 10 et 15 ans, des problèmes de thyroïde (cachets tous les jours et croquettes adaptées), était cardiaque (cachet tous les jours aussi), était en train de perdre un oeil et ne s'alimentait plus seule depuis une semaine, déjà qu'elle ne pesait que 2 kg... Elle s'est éteinte dans mes bras chez le véto qui a abrégé ses souffrances, car elle aurait fini par s'éteindre de toutes façons à plus ou moins long terme. RIP petit coeur, sois heureuse au paradis des chats. ::  ::

----------


## coch

::  Triste petit coeur....RIP petit ange.  ::

----------


## nadichat

Reposes en paix petite Pomme. Toutes mes pensées vont vers toi ::

----------


## CathyMini

RIP, petite pomme  ::

----------


## Verlaine

Elle aura au moins connu la douceur d'un foyer et l'amour durant quelques semaines. Pauvre petite Pomme.

----------


## coch

4 petits mois seulement...et il y a eu beaucoup de décès chez handicat's ces derniers temps....qu'ils soient tous en paix  :: 



EDIT : je précise pour pas qu'on déforme mes propos, ces décès sont uniquement dus à des fin de vies, vieux très agés, ou des malades lourds emportés par leur maladies, c'est tout.
Des cas difficiles et qui pèsent aussi sur les finances de l'assoc.

----------


## Calymone

Hé oui, pratiquement tout nos petits vieux nous ont quittés le mois dernier, avec des chats de parfois plus de 15 ans ...

----------


## lynt

RIP Pomme  :: . Bon courage à sa FA, ce n'est jamais facile de les laisser partir...

----------


## Elfenyu

RIP Pomme  ::

----------


## menhir

edit

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> RIP Pomme . Bon courage à sa FA, ce n'est jamais facile de les laisser partir...


Surtout quand on les a choyés, soignés, et aimés pendant plusieurs mois ! Toute ma sympathie à sa F.A.
Pour elle, elle a fini de souffrir et doit maintenant courir avec plusieurs autres (nous en avons toutes perdus), et j'aime à penser qu'ils dansent tous ensemble une belle farandole.

----------


## Elfenyu

*Domi a été adoptée ! !*  :: 
Très bonne nouvelle, la jolie minette a trouvé un foyer et sa famille. Elle l'a bien mérité.
Retour sur son histoire ....
27a) femelle 1 an noire et blanche maman un peu craintive, mais normal, défend ses bébés
Elle a vu tous ses bébés mourir les uns après les autres à la fourrière...



A son arrivée à l'association :


Ayant été hospitalisée dès sa sortie pour déshydratation, calicivirus, maigre, Domi avait pu revenir à l'association en convalescence. Pas en forme, restant tout le temps couchée dans son panier, Domi avait à ce moment là énormément besoin de câlins, d'attention, d'affection, de chaleur humaine. On passait beaucoup de temps avec elle, dès que possible, et elle semblait alors se revigorer dès que l'on était à ses côtés.Remangeait un peu plus, avec un faible pour les croquettes chatons.
*

Une semaine après :

D*omi avait dû être hospitalisée à nouveau: se laissait aller, ne semblait plus vouloir se battre, ne bougeait plus de son panier,ne mangeait plus, appréciait toujours les câlins par contre. Avec des ulcères dans la bouche, saignement de nez, bref Domi déclinait...
Perfusions, traitements.

*Au final de retour à l'association et au fil des semaines :*

Domi a peu à peu repris des forces, repris le dessus et retrouvé l'envie de se battre. La jolie minette au regard si doux est peu à peu redevenu la belle puce qu'elle avait été. Redécouvrant le plaisir de se promener à l'asso, de découvrir son environnement, de dormir au chaud avec ses compagnons et toujours aussi accro aux câlins! 
Domi est devenue une très belle minette grâce aux soins et aux attentions dont elle avait tant besoin à son arrivée chez Sauve. Douce, calme, curieuse. Preuve est :




Heureuse vie Domi ! ::

----------


## momo

Belle route à toi jolie DOMI  ::  ::  ::         et

doux repos à toi jolie petite POMME  ::

----------


## minou89

:: je sais je suis super à la traine...
Je vais commencer par la mauvaise nouvelle... ::  L'une(5b) des 2 petites soeurs est morte 2 jours après son arrivée. Si petite et si faible, mais 1 mois...
Je n'ai pas réussi à la sauver...

Sa petite soeur(4b) a été adoptée très rapidement !!


 

La 3ème petite nana(10b) a été adoptée le même jour !! Une véritable petite chipie , ultra caline !!



Et la petite Luna, arrivée plus morte que vivante....
Squelette sur pattes, faisant du sang, ne se nourrissant pas...

Luna est restée !! Après avoir remonté la pente tout doucement, c'était vraiment trop difficile de la laisser partir... ( je suis nulle comme FA !!)

Luna est restée très fine mais en pleine forme !!


La voilà dans sa position favorite : le poulet qui dort !!
 ::

----------


## Dom91

Trop drôle le poulet qui dort  :: 
Dommage pour la petite 5b, elle était si jolie. Mais sa soeur 4b est magnifique aussi, quelle couleur originale.

----------


## minou89

Oui très belles toutes les 2 !!  ::

----------


## Misstay

Je remonte un peu le post, pour vous donner des nouvelles du "2b", Hermès.
Il va bien, il est toujours chez moi. Malheureusement, toujours isolé  :Frown:  D'autres tests ont été fait, avec les autres mais çà passe pas. Surtout qu'en plus, j'ai récupéré un autre petit mâle, en Mars, qui a tendance à vouloir faire sa loi (j'attire que les mâles!). 
Bon, mon fils passe énormément de temps avec lui, ils s'aiment beaucoup ces deux-là. C'est sûr qu'il aimerait gambader dans la maison mais il va bien, il joue et aime me faire tourner en bourrique à renverser sa gamelle d'eau, il aime observer les oiseaux, il s'est fait une petite copine (un peu caractériel!), derrière la fenêtre et qu'est-ce qu'il est bavard!!! Toujours un truc à dire  :Smile:  !!! On lui donne le maximum d'amour, le maximum de présence en attendant qu'il trouve une famille! Je vous mettrais une photo bientôt  :Smile:

----------


## Elfenyu

Une bien triste nouvelle à vous annoncer . Notre merveilleux et magnifique papy chat, Doudou, est malheureusement décédé ...
Doudou est parti rejoindre les anges jeudi. Il va tous nous manquer le petit père.
.
Des petites photos de lui depuis la fourrière jusqu'à sa vie à la maison des chats. Il aura vécu ces derniers mois heureux et câliné. Il était beau notre Doudou et très courageux 






31300x193.jpg[/IMG]

- - - Mise à jour - - -

----------


## fina_flora

> Une bien triste nouvelle à vous annoncer . Notre merveilleux et magnifique papy chat, Doudou, est malheureusement décédé ...
> Doudou est parti rejoindre les anges jeudi. Il va tous nous manquer le petit père.


 :: , il sera mort entouré au moins
Courage à sa FA

----------


## Misstay

Courage à sa fa, qui lui a donné tant d'amour.

----------


## Sév51

et m... :: 
Bon courage

----------


## Pouicpouinette

oh non pauvre ptit père :-( c'était un de mes chouchous de covoit :-(

----------


## lynt

RIP Doudou...  ::

----------


## coch

RIP petit père bien triste nouvelle....  ::

----------


## SOSchatsNAC

Pauvre Doudou...  :: 

Quelles nouvelles des autres chats de ce sujet? Peut-on avoir des news et photos? Merci!

----------


## coch

je pense souvent à Doudou, allez savoir pourquoi....j'ai récemment eu Frizou un chat qui avait cette rare particularité de fourrure frissonnante...

----------


## hupet

> - la tricololore de 7ans , abandonnée parcequ elle avait mordu un des enfants de la famille; nous l avions réservée (sous Ladycats encore) dés la semaine dernière car qualifiée de "mordeuse" même si son délai courrait jusqu'à hier. Elle est aujourdhui en urgence avec un très gros coryza. Nous allons essayer de la remettre sur patte avant de la confier elle aussi, à Hupet en quarantaine (une deuxième place de quarantaine libre dés qu'un covoit pour Besançon sera trouvé)


HISA notre jolie tricolore a malheureusement une grosseur au niveau des glandes mammaires 
elle va être opérée vendredi
c'est difficile de s'imaginer en la voyant qu'elle a cette saleté de maladie qui la dévore
elle a tellement eu peur en allant chez le véto qu'elle s'est fait caca dessus...
à son retour à la maison elle est restée collée à nous
j'appréhende vendredi de la laisser la journée chez le véto...mais on ne peut pas la laisser avec cette grosseur

----------


## momo

Petite HISA,encore des misères...

----------


## Muriel P

Merci pour les nouvelles. J'espère que ça va bien se passer pour Hisa. On pensera bien à elle vendredi. Bon courage.

----------


## lynt

Pauvre puce... Courage Hisa !

----------


## hupet

l'opération d'Hisa s'est bien passée juste la 3ème mamelle de touchée mais on a enlevé la chaîne entière par précaution. j'attends les résultats des analyses qui ont été faites
la pauvre ce matin elle s'est fait caca dessus et a vomi...elle stress un max dès qu'on veut la mettre en boîte
je ferai des photos pour vous montrer notre jolie Hisa...ex mordeuse
dès qu'elle s'est réveillée chez le véto elle a montré son caractère....alors qu'à la maison c'est une boule de câlins...

----------


## Muriel P

Merci pour les nouvelles ! J'espère que les analyses seront bonnes. Pauvre puce, bon rétablissement à elle  ::

----------


## lynt

Comment va t-elle désormais ? Elle se remet ?

----------


## Venise nest pas en Italie

Dernières nouvelles données par Hupet...
Hisa mange bien et se remet plus que bien de son opération: elle a commencé à jeter un sort à son pansement et fait courir Hupet ... Une petite battante avec un caractère bien trempée

----------


## lynt

Super, merci pour les nouvelles  :Smile:

----------


## hupet

On a eu les résultats d'analyses pour Hisa...TUMEUR AGRESSIVE pronostic espérance de vie 1 an dans 85% des cas :: 
c'est un carcinome mammaire de grade 3, la seule consolation c'est que les analyses ont révélés qu'il n'y avait pas d' emboles (cellules cancéreuses qui se détachent et se promènent dans la circulation sanguine) et pas de métastases.

l'absence d'emboles et de métastases font penser qu'on l'a vue de façon précose, la très rapide cicatrisation montre qu'Hisa est en forme après Le vétérinaire travaille avec des statistiques, il ne peut pas prévoir lavenir


si ses anciens maîtres au lieu de la traiter de mordeuse pour l'abandonner l'avait fait stériliser elle n'en serait probablement pas là 

je me sens impuissante et quand je la vois reprendre sa vie comme si de rien n'était alors qu'elle a désormais cette épée au dessus de la tête

----------


## momo

Il y a vraiment des gens irresponsables...Petite HISA,profites de ce que t offre Hupet et j éspère le plus longtemps possible.

----------


## Muriel P

Quelle tristesse, pauvre Hisa  ::  J'espère qu'elle vivra le plus longtemps possible en étant bien et heureuse auprès de toi hupet  ::

----------


## lynt

Un an...  :Frown:  Pauvre puce. Sois heureuse pour le temps qui t'est accordé Hisa

----------


## hupet

franchement en regardant Hisa je ne veux pas croire qu'elle ne fera pas mentir les statistiques
tant qu'elle aura envie de se battre on sera là
Pour chacun de mes animaux on se bat même si parfois c'est couteux ou long, tant que l'animal ne souffre pas on tente tout
hélas en prenant des chats de fourrière au passé parfois compliqué, à l'état de santé souvent précaire il est normal de se retrouver avec des soins véto
nous avons  fait le choix de les prendre en sachant parfaitement ce que cela risquait d'engendrer, cela ne m'empêche pas de me rendre malade à chaque combat perdu
mais là je croise les doigts et j'espère très fort mettre dans 1 an un message sur ce post donnant de bonnes nouvelles d'Hisa

----------


## lynt

Je vais croiser avec toi pour Hisa  ::

----------


## hupet

Hisa a été chez le véto samedi, quelques grains gros comme des plombs se sentaient sous sa peau...hélàs nos craintes étaient fondées c'est bien une récidive de son cancer
Elle sera opérée mercredi matin
A ce stade le véto est confiant, il va lui faire de très petites incisions pour retirer les tumeurs cela va éviter qu'elles ne deviennent une grosse masse et cela facilitera la cicatrisation
on va continuer à se battre avec elle,
Evidemment Hisa n'aimant pas le véto elle a fait comme à son habitude caca dans la boîte de transport
et pourtant il n'y a que 2mm de transport en voiture pour arriver chez le véto mais c'est sa spécialité

----------


## momo

Courage petite HISA

----------


## lynt

Oui accroche-toi petite puce  ::

----------


## hupet

l'opération a eu lieu ce matin et tout s'est bien passé
je la récupère ce soir

----------


## hupet

le véto a utilisé un bistouri électrique pour éviter la dissémination des cellules cancéreuses, elle a juste 3 incisions minuscules les tumeurs étant grosses comme des plombs de fusil de chasse
l'anesthésie n'a pas duré 1/2h...le soir elle se déplaçait normalement et mangeait sans pb

----------


## coch

Super!

----------


## hupet

> franchement en regardant Hisa je ne veux pas croire qu'elle ne fera pas mentir les statistiques
> tant qu'elle aura envie de se battre on sera là
> Pour chacun de mes animaux on se bat même si parfois c'est couteux ou long, tant que l'animal ne souffre pas on tente tout
> hélas en prenant des chats de fourrière au passé parfois compliqué, à l'état de santé souvent précaire il est normal de se retrouver avec des soins véto
> nous avons  fait le choix de les prendre en sachant parfaitement ce que cela risquait d'engendrer, cela ne m'empêche pas de me rendre malade à chaque combat perdu
> mais là je croise les doigts et j'espère très fort mettre dans 1 an un message sur ce post donnant de bonnes nouvelles d'Hisa



mais là je savoure le fait de lui poupouiller le bidon et de ne rien sentir d'anormal ::  :Pom pom girl:

----------


## coch

super!

----------


## coch

je passe le bonjour à toutes celles qui suivent encore cette semaine 38 de 2012 beaucoup de chats particuliers et beaucoup de sentiments.
il y avait Doudou le papy chat sur lequel je reviens car j'ai eu en Fa jusqu'à il y a un mois un autre Doudou.....(pour Alerte SOS) un FIV très gentil.....ça me faisait penser à notre papy ici.

----------


## hupet

hier soir pendant une séance de câlins ma fille a senti une boule sous la patte avant gauche....ce matin j'ai pris RV véto et hélas hisa a fait une récidive...
elle sera opérée demain matin
le véto est très optimiste car elle est en forme et la boule très petite...de toute façon le choix c'est ne pas opérer et la tumeur grossira et la tuera soit on opère sachant qu'elle en aura probablement d'autres
il ne s'agit pas d'acharnement car elle ne souffre pas...je ne dis pas que les opérations sont une partie de plaisir mais elle s'en remet très bien et très vite
j'ai déjà eu une écaille de tortue qui a eu la même chose à 14 ans....elle est morte à 21 ans des suites d'un AVC et nous l'avons faite opérer plusieurs fois y compris lorsqu'elle a eu 17 ans
c'est le même véto donc je lui fais confiance et hisa a envie de se battre, c'est une battante dans l'âme

----------


## momo

Courage petite HISA....

----------


## hupet

Hisa est rentrée à la maison, elle est allongée dans les oreillers de ma fille (sa place préférée)
l'opération s'est bien passée pour ne pas faire durer trop longtemps les 2 vétos l'ont opérée en même temps...car hélas en ouvrant mauvaise surprise la petite boule à la palpation s'est révélée grosse comme une noix en profondeur et en cherchant ils ont trouvé toujours sur le côté gauche 6 petits grains gros comme des petits plombs et une autre boule en bas du ventre à droite...du coup elle a 3 incisions et pour faciliter le pansement elle a une "chaussette" pour maintenir
la véto a dit qu'à ce stade il y avait de forts risques de récidives elle ne me donne pas d'espérance de vie car tout dépend si métastase et où...on lui avait donné moins d'un an elle est toujours là et sans aucun signe de maladie...ce n'est vraiment que les palpations qui nous permettent de trouver ses tumeurs
on va continuer à se battre tant qu'elle en aura envie, ce qui est le cas pour l'instant

----------


## Muriel P

Courage Hisa, continue à te battre  ::

----------


## momo

Pensées pour vous deux....

----------


## Dom91

Courage à Hisa et à toi Hupet !

----------


## hupet

j'avoue que là c'est un peu compliqué car Hisa se bat, va dans sa litière passe d'une chambre à l'autre mais elle ne mange pas, on repart chez le véto cet après midi
la véto m'avait prévenu et redit encore hier au tel elle a eu une grosse anesthésie pour faire le grand nettoyage de tout ce qui semblait suspect, elle est rondelette et l'anesthésique se met dans les tissus graisseux et est plus long à disparaître, 
si on rajoute mon vieux chien qui va sur ses 16 ans qui a déjà son traitement pour le cœur pour oxygéné son cerveau et ses rhumatismes qui lui donne une certaine pêche on ne lui donne pas son âge mais les séquelles de sa vie de chien de cité lui font avoir des problèmes avec sa prostate bien qu'il soit castré depuis plus de 13 ans donc un traitement de 7 jours qu'il a hélàs tous les 6 à 8 mois tombe maintenant accompagné de bains qui le soulage...
et comme si je n'étais pas assez fatiguée de mes 2 mois de fréquents déplacements professionnels j'ai un gros chat de 12 ans et de 7 kilos (il en faisait 9 qu'en je l'ai eu) qui m'a été confié par ses maîtres i y a 2 1/2 ans caractériel++++qui s'est paralysé de l'arrière train il y a 3 semaines qu'il a fallu emmener chez le véto ce qu'il déteste et lui donner des traitements qu'il supportait mal, qu'il fallait modifier, des piqûres, des bains (le tout sur un chat qui a mal à cause d'une grosse arthrose et a les intestins fragiles)
c'est aussi cela la PA il y a des moments de joie, et des moments plus difficiles et fatiguants mais bon j'ai choisi de les prendre en charge et bien que je ne fasse pas d'acharnement je veux leur donner une vie aussi bonne que possible et le permettre de vieillir dans les meilleures conditions possibles

----------


## hupet

Hisa nous a quitté cette nuit à 3h20....
elle avait vu le véto quelques heures avant car ne mangeait pas et restait mal réveillée...aucune fièvre, elle a eu une injection sensée la réveiller
on est rentrées, elle a bu un peu de fortol
elle a continué à dormir et se déplacer pour changer de chambre, aller à la litière (elle faisait bien pipi)
Ma fille est rentrée (après quelques jours d'absence) Hisa ne nous a pas quitté ont a passé la soirée allongée avec elle devant des DVD, la minette collée à nous
Ma fille s'est couchée et 1/2h après hisa est descendue de mon lit, elle s'est refroidie et est devenue comme une poupée de tissus...je l'ai prise dans mes bras et moins d'une heure plus tard elle est morte.....
c'est un peu comme si elle avait attendu ma fille pour partir....
je savais que son cancer lui serait fatal, en mars 2015 on ne lui donnait pas 1 an de survie, elle a vécu 13 mois mais cette saleté de maladie a eu raison de la force d'Hisa qui s'est battue jusqu'au bout
cette petite minette m'a profondément touchée et j'ai vraiment le cœur gros

----------


## momo

De tout cœur avec vous Hupet.... doux repos petite puce.

----------


## Muriel P

RIP Hisa, et bon courage à vous  ::

----------


## hupet

le véto a utilisé un bistouri électrique pour éviter la dissémination des cellules cancéreuses, elle a juste 3 incisions minuscules les tumeurs étant grosses comme des plombs de fusil de chasse
l'anesthésie n'a pas duré 1/2h...le soir elle se déplaçait normalement et mangeait sans pb

----------


## coch

Super!

----------


## hupet

> franchement en regardant Hisa je ne veux pas croire qu'elle ne fera pas mentir les statistiques
> tant qu'elle aura envie de se battre on sera là
> Pour chacun de mes animaux on se bat même si parfois c'est couteux ou long, tant que l'animal ne souffre pas on tente tout
> hélas en prenant des chats de fourrière au passé parfois compliqué, à l'état de santé souvent précaire il est normal de se retrouver avec des soins véto
> nous avons  fait le choix de les prendre en sachant parfaitement ce que cela risquait d'engendrer, cela ne m'empêche pas de me rendre malade à chaque combat perdu
> mais là je croise les doigts et j'espère très fort mettre dans 1 an un message sur ce post donnant de bonnes nouvelles d'Hisa



mais là je savoure le fait de lui poupouiller le bidon et de ne rien sentir d'anormal ::  :Pom pom girl:

----------


## coch

super!

----------


## coch

je passe le bonjour à toutes celles qui suivent encore cette semaine 38 de 2012 beaucoup de chats particuliers et beaucoup de sentiments.
il y avait Doudou le papy chat sur lequel je reviens car j'ai eu en Fa jusqu'à il y a un mois un autre Doudou.....(pour Alerte SOS) un FIV très gentil.....ça me faisait penser à notre papy ici.

----------


## hupet

hier soir pendant une séance de câlins ma fille a senti une boule sous la patte avant gauche....ce matin j'ai pris RV véto et hélas hisa a fait une récidive...
elle sera opérée demain matin
le véto est très optimiste car elle est en forme et la boule très petite...de toute façon le choix c'est ne pas opérer et la tumeur grossira et la tuera soit on opère sachant qu'elle en aura probablement d'autres
il ne s'agit pas d'acharnement car elle ne souffre pas...je ne dis pas que les opérations sont une partie de plaisir mais elle s'en remet très bien et très vite
j'ai déjà eu une écaille de tortue qui a eu la même chose à 14 ans....elle est morte à 21 ans des suites d'un AVC et nous l'avons faite opérer plusieurs fois y compris lorsqu'elle a eu 17 ans
c'est le même véto donc je lui fais confiance et hisa a envie de se battre, c'est une battante dans l'âme

----------


## momo

Courage petite HISA....

----------


## hupet

Hisa est rentrée à la maison, elle est allongée dans les oreillers de ma fille (sa place préférée)
l'opération s'est bien passée pour ne pas faire durer trop longtemps les 2 vétos l'ont opérée en même temps...car hélas en ouvrant mauvaise surprise la petite boule à la palpation s'est révélée grosse comme une noix en profondeur et en cherchant ils ont trouvé toujours sur le côté gauche 6 petits grains gros comme des petits plombs et une autre boule en bas du ventre à droite...du coup elle a 3 incisions et pour faciliter le pansement elle a une "chaussette" pour maintenir
la véto a dit qu'à ce stade il y avait de forts risques de récidives elle ne me donne pas d'espérance de vie car tout dépend si métastase et où...on lui avait donné moins d'un an elle est toujours là et sans aucun signe de maladie...ce n'est vraiment que les palpations qui nous permettent de trouver ses tumeurs
on va continuer à se battre tant qu'elle en aura envie, ce qui est le cas pour l'instant

----------


## Muriel P

Courage Hisa, continue à te battre  ::

----------


## momo

Pensées pour vous deux....

----------


## Dom91

Courage à Hisa et à toi Hupet !

----------


## hupet

j'avoue que là c'est un peu compliqué car Hisa se bat, va dans sa litière passe d'une chambre à l'autre mais elle ne mange pas, on repart chez le véto cet après midi
la véto m'avait prévenu et redit encore hier au tel elle a eu une grosse anesthésie pour faire le grand nettoyage de tout ce qui semblait suspect, elle est rondelette et l'anesthésique se met dans les tissus graisseux et est plus long à disparaître, 
si on rajoute mon vieux chien qui va sur ses 16 ans qui a déjà son traitement pour le cœur pour oxygéné son cerveau et ses rhumatismes qui lui donne une certaine pêche on ne lui donne pas son âge mais les séquelles de sa vie de chien de cité lui font avoir des problèmes avec sa prostate bien qu'il soit castré depuis plus de 13 ans donc un traitement de 7 jours qu'il a hélàs tous les 6 à 8 mois tombe maintenant accompagné de bains qui le soulage...
et comme si je n'étais pas assez fatiguée de mes 2 mois de fréquents déplacements professionnels j'ai un gros chat de 12 ans et de 7 kilos (il en faisait 9 qu'en je l'ai eu) qui m'a été confié par ses maîtres i y a 2 1/2 ans caractériel++++qui s'est paralysé de l'arrière train il y a 3 semaines qu'il a fallu emmener chez le véto ce qu'il déteste et lui donner des traitements qu'il supportait mal, qu'il fallait modifier, des piqûres, des bains (le tout sur un chat qui a mal à cause d'une grosse arthrose et a les intestins fragiles)
c'est aussi cela la PA il y a des moments de joie, et des moments plus difficiles et fatiguants mais bon j'ai choisi de les prendre en charge et bien que je ne fasse pas d'acharnement je veux leur donner une vie aussi bonne que possible et le permettre de vieillir dans les meilleures conditions possibles

----------


## hupet

Hisa nous a quitté cette nuit à 3h20....
elle avait vu le véto quelques heures avant car ne mangeait pas et restait mal réveillée...aucune fièvre, elle a eu une injection sensée la réveiller
on est rentrées, elle a bu un peu de fortol
elle a continué à dormir et se déplacer pour changer de chambre, aller à la litière (elle faisait bien pipi)
Ma fille est rentrée (après quelques jours d'absence) Hisa ne nous a pas quitté ont a passé la soirée allongée avec elle devant des DVD, la minette collée à nous
Ma fille s'est couchée et 1/2h après hisa est descendue de mon lit, elle s'est refroidie et est devenue comme une poupée de tissus...je l'ai prise dans mes bras et moins d'une heure plus tard elle est morte.....
c'est un peu comme si elle avait attendu ma fille pour partir....
je savais que son cancer lui serait fatal, en mars 2015 on ne lui donnait pas 1 an de survie, elle a vécu 13 mois mais cette saleté de maladie a eu raison de la force d'Hisa qui s'est battue jusqu'au bout
cette petite minette m'a profondément touchée et j'ai vraiment le cœur gros

----------


## momo

De tout cœur avec vous Hupet.... doux repos petite puce.

----------


## Muriel P

RIP Hisa, et bon courage à vous  ::

----------

